# this is bullshit



## K fizzly

just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user


----------



## lightning2004

if police are chasing you and you did nothing wrong why run from them? your just asking for trouble man..put yourself in there shoes if your a cop and you tell someone to come over or you approach them and they run..whats gona run thru your head? obvously he must wana hide something or is wanted for something so you must approach them has if there armed and dangerous.


----------



## Fido

Thats what he gets for running, especially knowing our terror scale is on yellow!


----------



## 94NDTA

Probably would have done the same (not shoot him, unless he started to fight back).


----------



## rbp75

lightning2004 said:


> if police are chasing you and you did nothing wrong why run from them? your just asking for trouble man..put yourself in there shoes if your a cop and you tell someone to come over or you approach them and they run..whats gona run thru your head? obvously he must wana hide something or is wanted for something so you must approach them has if there armed and dangerous.
> [snapback]1126743[/snapback]​


agreed, if you run your guilty. OJ anyone!?

What was he doing wearing a trench coat anyway? I say pat them on the back and say job well done!


----------



## lightning2004

especially if the wheather was hot..defintly suspect..


----------



## K fizzly

uhh there was a terrorist attack..there is so much muslim hate....i think he had a rite to be scared when he sees 3 white ppl chasing him


----------



## 94NDTA

lightning2004 said:


> especially if the wheather was hot..defintly suspect..
> [snapback]1126758[/snapback]​


Damn straight. Anyone remember columbine? We had an idiot come to school the next day, and run around our school with a trench coat, bent over. He wanted to sue the school for mistreating him. When they grabbed him and questioned him. Thats what you get


----------



## K fizzly

they even had him on the ground and shot him 5 times


----------



## 94NDTA

K fizzly said:


> uhh there was a terrorist attack..there is so much muslim hate....i think he had a rite to be scared when he sees 3 white ppl chasing him
> [snapback]1126771[/snapback]​


of 3 police officers? Sounds like a f*cking moron to me.


----------



## lightning2004

K fizzly said:


> uhh there was a terrorist attack..there is so much muslim hate....i think he had a rite to be scared when he sees 3 white ppl chasing him
> [snapback]1126771[/snapback]​


not white ppl.COPS!!!!! big difference.


----------



## 94NDTA

K fizzly said:


> they even had him on the ground and shot him 5 times
> [snapback]1126775[/snapback]​


If he was struggling, He could have easily been trying to set off a bomb, if he had one. I would have shot him too. Why would you FIGHT a cop if you had nothing to hide? Again, massive f*cking moron.


----------



## K fizzly

man i swear i dont get u guys...if it was a damn white person running in saudi arabia and 3 ppl chase him down HAVE HIM ON THE GROUND then shoot him and kill him...id bet ud be pretty pissed...but because all muslims are worthless pieces of sh*t that deserve to die because of their religion it doesnt matter to u...its just a job well done...a good muslim is a dead muslim


----------



## crazyklown89

Yeah Kaleem, you're in the wrong here. The dude RAN...


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​


F*ck you k-fizzily,im proud of my countrys security services.This guy ran straight to the train where many innocent people were.Anyway i heard this muslim invader got realy scared and started crying....well this dumb f*ck should of stayed out of england plain and simple.god save the queen.


----------



## lightning2004

come on man..im sure the wheather was nice this guy is wearing a trench coat..he runs..and struggles..who knows maybe he was reaching for a weapon..but you need to put the color and religon out of this and look at it for what it is..3 cops and 1 man..not 3 white guys and a muslim.


----------



## 94NDTA

K fizzly said:


> man i swear i dont get u guys...if it was a damn white person running in saudi arabia and 3 ppl chase him down HAVE HIM ON THE GROUND then shoot him and kill him...id bet ud be pretty pissed...but because all muslims are worthless pieces of sh*t that deserve to die because of their religion it doesnt matter to u...its just a job well done...a good muslim is a dead muslim
> [snapback]1126783[/snapback]​


If you said it was my dad I would have called him a moron. I don't care what color he was, or what his religion was. He is still a f*cking moron.

Kaleem, you need to stop thinking everyone is against muslims.


----------



## rbp75

K fizzly said:


> uhh there was a terrorist attack..there is so much muslim hate....i think he had a rite to be scared when he sees 3 white ppl chasing him
> [snapback]1126771[/snapback]​


uhh their were 2 terrost attack... 99% are done by muslims... he looked suspicious, he ran, I think THEY had a right to be scared.


----------



## K fizzly

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck you k-fizzily,im proud of my countrys security services.This guy ran straight to the train where many innocent people were.Anyway i heard this muslim invader got realy scared and started crying....well this dumb f*ck should of stayed out of england plain and simple.god save the queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126787[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

ohh ok ...f*ck me? f*ck me......nm its not even worth being banned...its the internet


----------



## rbp75

K fizzly said:


> man i swear i dont get u guys...if it was a damn white person running in saudi arabia and 3 ppl chase him down HAVE HIM ON THE GROUND then shoot him and kill him...id bet ud be pretty pissed...but because all muslims are worthless pieces of sh*t that deserve to die because of their religion it doesnt matter to u...its just a job well done...a good muslim is a dead muslim
> [snapback]1126783[/snapback]​


I see no diffrence on what they did as if someone pointed an unloaded gun at a cop. You dont wait for him to pull the trigger to make sure it a loaded gun you shoot the asshole and assume its loaded. If a person fitting the profile of a terrorist, and runs when you try to question him you have to assume he has a bomb and kill the dumbass. Dude you are just wrong.


----------



## Xenon

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck you k-fizzily,im proud of my countrys security services.This guy ran straight to the train where many innocent people were.Anyway i heard this muslim invader got realy scared and started crying....well this dumb f*ck should of stayed out of england plain and simple.god save the queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126787[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Warning. Tell someone else f*ck you and find yourself banned.


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck you k-fizzily,im proud of my countrys security services.This guy ran straight to the train where many innocent people were.Anyway i heard this muslim invader got realy scared and started crying....well this dumb f*ck should of stayed out of england plain and simple.god save the queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126787[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohh ok ...f*ck me? f*ck me......nm its not even worth being banned...its the internet
> [snapback]1126803[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

K-fizzly,its ok for you to be sitting there in your nice little house in peaceful sunny california but in london things are completly diffrent.Fear is high,security is high and the muslim terrorists can strike at any moment.The cops made the right choice.


----------



## Fido

lightning2004 said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> uhh there was a terrorist attack..there is so much muslim hate....i think he had a rite to be scared when he sees 3 white ppl chasing him
> [snapback]1126771[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> not white ppl.COPS!!!!! big difference.
> [snapback]1126777[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

He loves to make it a racial issue.


----------



## K fizzly

ok ...alrite then...so dont complain when innocent british ppl die *shakes head*


----------



## Xenon

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck you k-fizzily,im proud of my countrys security services.This guy ran straight to the train where many innocent people were.Anyway i heard this muslim invader got realy scared and started crying....well this dumb f*ck should of stayed out of england plain and simple.god save the queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126787[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohh ok ...f*ck me? f*ck me......nm its not even worth being banned...its the internet
> [snapback]1126803[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K-fizzly,its ok for you to be sitting there in your nice little house in peaceful sunny california but in london things are completly diffrent.Fear is high,security is high and the muslim terrorists can strike at any moment.The cops made the right choice.
> [snapback]1126816[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats better. I agree. The only way to combat suicide bombers is with deadly force.


----------



## Alexraptor

Murder, absolute murder.

of course the man would run, these werent police in uniform they were civilian clothed police, for all the man knew they could have been gangsters after him.

theres no excuse for what they did, had they just held his arms down theres no way he could have set off a bomb if he was a terrorist


----------



## K fizzly

they werent even in uniform...they were undercover and how many muslim ppl have been beat up by british ppl in the past? in the subways and sh*t...he had a rite to be scared

wutever u guys win ...just close the thread...its not like ne of u could care ne less ..its just another one dead...just close the thread...since its me vs the whole of p fury


----------



## dan-uk

Xenon said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck you k-fizzily,im proud of my countrys security services.This guy ran straight to the train where many innocent people were.Anyway i heard this muslim invader got realy scared and started crying....well this dumb f*ck should of stayed out of england plain and simple.god save the queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126787[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohh ok ...f*ck me? f*ck me......nm its not even worth being banned...its the internet
> [snapback]1126803[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K-fizzly,its ok for you to be sitting there in your nice little house in peaceful sunny california but in london things are completly diffrent.Fear is high,security is high and the muslim terrorists can strike at any moment.The cops made the right choice.
> [snapback]1126816[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats better. I agree. The only way to combat suicide bombers is with deadly force.
> [snapback]1126825[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

sry for harsh language...my bad


----------



## rbp75

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> F*ck you k-fizzily,im proud of my countrys security services.This guy ran straight to the train where many innocent people were.Anyway i heard this muslim invader got realy scared and started crying....well this dumb f*ck should of stayed out of england plain and simple.god save the queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126787[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ohh ok ...f*ck me? f*ck me......nm its not even worth being banned...its the internet
> [snapback]1126803[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> K-fizzly,its ok for you to be sitting there in your nice little house in peaceful sunny california but in london things are completly diffrent.Fear is high,security is high and the muslim terrorists can strike at any moment.The cops made the right choice.
> [snapback]1126816[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dude i'll have to disagree with you on that statement, I know you country is in chaos right now and the fear of another attack is constantly in your head but to say that things are that diffrent their as if there is nothing to worry about in the US you are wrong. Just because 9/11 was alot longer ago than your attacks does not make it safer there than here.


----------



## lightning2004

fizzly i understand your mad..but you have to look at the facts for what they are and how they acted..not for who they are..just because of what happened does not give them the right to treat everyone like a criminal..but when your actions speak the language of a criminal thats how you will get approached and delt with that mind set.


----------



## rbp75

Markosaur said:


> Murder, absolute murder.
> 
> of course the man would run, these werent police in uniform they were civilian clothed police, for all the man knew they could have been gangsters after him.
> 
> theres no excuse for what they did, had they just held his arms down theres no way he could have set off a bomb if he was a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126829[/snapback]​


And what would have happened if he had a bomb and got one of his hands loose? If I were one of the cops I would have done the same thing. It may have turned out to be an incorrect decision but it was not a wrong one.


----------



## K fizzly

dude they werent even in uniforms...they were undercover...if u see 3 average british guys chasing u...wtf are u gonna do...


----------



## User

K fizzly said:


> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​


Fizzle from what I read the dude was South Asian, but why it that important?











> South Asian and was wearing a heavy padded coat when police chased him into a subway car, pinned him to the ground and shot him in the head and torso.


----------



## rbp75

K fizzly said:


> dude they werent even in uniforms...they were undercover...if u see 3 average british guys chasing u...wtf are u gonna do...
> [snapback]1126851[/snapback]​


Ok maybe he didnt know they were cops maybe he did. The fact is it turned out bad, but under the circumstances the cops did the right thing. But thats just my oppinion.


----------



## lightning2004

K fizzly said:


> dude they werent even in uniforms...they were undercover...if u see 3 average british guys chasing u...wtf are u gonna do...
> [snapback]1126851[/snapback]​


your in public you have to think with the recent events there not gona pull anything here in front of these people they would have to take you some where..and if that was the case you could yell for help.you have to think bro..thats all.


----------



## Puff

i heard from some guy that was standing outside the house the dude busted out of, that he was wearing something around his waste, and the guy saw wires poking out. someone yelled for the cops, and they capped the guy...

i never run from the cops unless ive done something really wrong...maybe the muslims over there are getting like some of the black dudes over here...when they hear a siren or see a cop...they bolt no matter what,lol

the cops were'nt in uniform, but they were carrying submachine guns, and the guy came out of one of the houses they were watching for being a suspected terrorist hideout or something. the cops had SMGs man, the muslim guy must have been retarded if he didnt think they were cops with those guns, considering guns are very restricted in england..

if he wasnt guilty, then he still got what was coming, for being so dumb.lol


----------



## K fizzly

can i ask u a question...if u see 3 ppl look at u..point at u...and start chasing u...wtf are u gonna do...have a cup of tea with them?

they did the rite thing?...so lightining...lemme ask u this...if the guy was fighting back...on the ground...shouldnt they have thought that they werent even in police uniforms and they guy prolly was scared he thought 3 average british guys were gonna beat him up...instead of just shooting him?


----------



## Xenon

Im sure there is more to the story than that. He was under survellaince, and was wearing a winter coat during the summer..... Then he ran, instead of taking the chance of allowing him to blow himself up they capped him. Good move.


----------



## K fizzly

Puff said:


> i heard from some guy that was standing outside the house the dude busted out of, that he was wearing something around his waste, and the guy saw wires poking out. someone yelled for the cops, and they capped the guy...
> 
> i never run from the cops unless ive done something really wrong...maybe the muslims over there are getting like some of the black dudes over here...when they hear a siren or see a cop...they bolt no matter what,lol
> 
> the cops were'nt in uniform, but they were carrying submachine guns, and the guy came out of one of the houses they were watching for being a suspected terrorist hideout or something. the cops had SMGs man, the muslim guy must have been retarded if he didnt think they were cops with those guns, considering guns are very restricted in england..
> 
> if he wasnt guilty, then he still got what was coming, for being so dumb.lol
> [snapback]1126865[/snapback]​


i bet u its just a made up stroy about the wires...just so they can give a reason why they shot him ...its not like ne one would give a f*ck ne ways


----------



## User

Fresh source;



> *LONDON- One suspect dead, two arrested and four fugitives
> "The man who was shot was under police observation because he had emerged from a house that was itself under observation because it was linked to the investigation of yesterday's incidents," police said in a statement.*
> 
> Police said Saturday they had arrested a second man in a south London neighbourhood close to the scene of one of the attacks and where officers shot another suspect dead in a subway train. Thousands of officers were conducting a huge manhunt amid hopes the publication of images of four suspected attackers would lead to their capture. The Metropolitan Police said the second arrest late Friday was "in connection with our inquiries" into Thursday's attacks.
> 
> The first suspect, whose identity has also not been released, was being questioned at a high-security London police station. The force said it had had a good response to the release of the photos, which were captured on closed-circuit surveillance cameras.
> 
> Authorities gave few details about the arrests, which were carried out under anti-terrorism legislation Friday in the Stockwell area of south London, where another man was shot dead by plainclothes officers in front of stunned subway commuters.
> 
> Stockwell is near Oval station, the scene of one of Thursday's bungled bombings.
> 
> Read more - click the source.


http://www.eitb24.com/noticia_en.php?id=77652


----------



## K fizzly

Xenon said:


> Im sure there is more to the story than that. He was under survellaince, and was wearing a winter coat during the summer..... Then he ran, instead of taking the chance of allowing him to blow himself up they capped him. Good move.
> [snapback]1126873[/snapback]​


ok xenon...its hot in long beach..but if i were to walk outside id bet id be able to see a person with a sweater on


----------



## Alexraptor

rbp75 said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder, absolute murder.
> 
> of course the man would run, these werent police in uniform they were civilian clothed police, for all the man knew they could have been gangsters after him.
> 
> theres no excuse for what they did, had they just held his arms down theres no way he could have set off a bomb if he was a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126829[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what would have happened if he had a bomb and got one of his hands loose? If I were one of the cops I would have done the same thing. It may have turned out to be an incorrect decision but it was not a wrong one.
> [snapback]1126845[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ever heard of handcuffs?









Because of their itchy trigger fingers a innocent man has been Killed, how many more will have to die?


----------



## Xenon

K fizzly said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure there is more to the story than that. He was under survellaince, and was wearing a winter coat during the summer..... Then he ran, instead of taking the chance of allowing him to blow himself up they capped him. Good move.
> [snapback]1126873[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ok xenon...its hot in long beach..but if i were to walk outside id bet id be able to see a person with a sweater on
> [snapback]1126881[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If he was struggling on the ground he could be going to a detonator. Take no chances in my opinion.


----------



## rbp75

If a white guy in the US is wearing a trentch coat in the middle of summer next to prime terrorist targets I guarantee he will be chased down and shot if he were to run or resist in any way.


----------



## Xenon

Markosaur said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder, absolute murder.
> 
> of course the man would run, these werent police in uniform they were civilian clothed police, for all the man knew they could have been gangsters after him.
> 
> theres no excuse for what they did, had they just held his arms down theres no way he could have set off a bomb if he was a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126829[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what would have happened if he had a bomb and got one of his hands loose? If I were one of the cops I would have done the same thing. It may have turned out to be an incorrect decision but it was not a wrong one.
> [snapback]1126845[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of handcuffs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of their itchy trigger fingers a innocent man has been Killed, how many more will have to die?
> [snapback]1126884[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I suspect many more.


----------



## Burf

i dont think you've heard the full story fizzle,

the police had a man under surveillance, who was a suspect connected with the previous days attempted bombings. They then decided to make the arrest under the terrorism act and once they made themselves known as cops the bloke ran.

look at it from the cops point of view, you are arresting someone wanted in connection with suicide bombings intube stations. he is wearing a padded coat, so he could possibly be wearing a bomb. when you try to arrect him, he runs into a crowded tube station. You have to assume the worst and act as though they are going to blow themselves up.

please dont make this another race argument!


----------



## User

Markosaur said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder, absolute murder.
> 
> of course the man would run, these werent police in uniform they were civilian clothed police, for all the man knew they could have been gangsters after him.
> 
> theres no excuse for what they did, had they just held his arms down theres no way he could have set off a bomb if he was a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126829[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what would have happened if he had a bomb and got one of his hands loose? If I were one of the cops I would have done the same thing. It may have turned out to be an incorrect decision but it was not a wrong one.
> [snapback]1126845[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of handcuffs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because of their itchy trigger fingers a innocent man has been Killed, how many more will have to die?*
> [snapback]1126884[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Read the lastest news or continue to ignore and live your own world.


----------



## Xenon

rbp75 said:


> If a white guy in the US is wearing a trentch coat in the middle of summer next to prime terrorist targets I guarantee he will be chased down and shot if he were to run or resist in any way.
> [snapback]1126891[/snapback]​


If a white kid was wearing a trench coat and walked into a school after Columbine, then ran away I suspect he would run the risk of getting shot too.

see K Fizz, the problem with your thinking is that you are look at race. He was shot because he was stupid, and he ran. He wasnt shot because he was Muslim, in fact he was South Asian. Not everything is racial.


----------



## rbp75

Markosaur said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder, absolute murder.
> 
> of course the man would run, these werent police in uniform they were civilian clothed police, for all the man knew they could have been gangsters after him.
> 
> theres no excuse for what they did, had they just held his arms down theres no way he could have set off a bomb if he was a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126829[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what would have happened if he had a bomb and got one of his hands loose? If I were one of the cops I would have done the same thing. It may have turned out to be an incorrect decision but it was not a wrong one.
> [snapback]1126845[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of handcuffs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of their itchy trigger fingers a innocent man has been Killed, how many more will have to die?
> [snapback]1126884[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Handcuffs dont put themself on a persons hands automaticly, Watch cops on tv, you will see people resist and fight back when cops arrest them.


----------



## lightning2004

K fizzly said:


> can i ask u a question...if u see 3 ppl look at u..point at u...and start chasing u...wtf are u gonna do...have a cup of tea with them?
> 
> they did the rite thing?...so lightining...lemme ask u this...if the guy was fighting back...on the ground...shouldnt they have thought that they werent even in police uniforms and they guy prolly was scared he thought 3 average british guys were gonna beat him up...instead of just shooting him?
> [snapback]1126870[/snapback]​


cops dont think like that..especially when they been one for so long..ESPECIALLY with recent events.


----------



## User

BTW where does it say the guy is muslim? Did the police ask him before they shot him?


----------



## K fizzly

Xenon said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a white guy in the US is wearing a trentch coat in the middle of summer next to prime terrorist targets I guarantee he will be chased down and shot if he were to run or resist in any way.
> [snapback]1126891[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> If a white kid was wearing a trench coat and walked into a school after Columbine, then ran away I suspect he would run the risk of getting shot too.
> 
> see K Fizz, the problem with your thinking is that you are look at race. He was shot because he was stupid, and he ran. He wasnt shot because he was Muslim, in fact he was South Asian. Not everything is racial.
> [snapback]1126898[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

man...it is tho...no matter how many times u say it isnt...it really is...ive read ppls comments on muslims and sh*t...sying they should go to work camps...be interviewed by the government....they should all be sent back to where they come from...and it may be just 3 or 4 ppl on this site with these views...but theres millions out there that feel the same way...i wouldnt be surprised if im in a work camp tomorrow


----------



## Alexraptor

User said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Murder, absolute murder.
> 
> of course the man would run, these werent police in uniform they were civilian clothed police, for all the man knew they could have been gangsters after him.
> 
> theres no excuse for what they did, had they just held his arms down theres no way he could have set off a bomb if he was a terrorist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126829[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And what would have happened if he had a bomb and got one of his hands loose? If I were one of the cops I would have done the same thing. It may have turned out to be an incorrect decision but it was not a wrong one.
> [snapback]1126845[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever heard of handcuffs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Because of their itchy trigger fingers a innocent man has been Killed, how many more will have to die?*
> [snapback]1126884[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the lastest news or continue to ignore and live your own world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1126897[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Excuse me? umm but all the news sites are saying that the man was not related to the bombings,

CNN, BBC, ABCnews, Aftonbladet(swedish newssite), Foxnews


----------



## dan-uk

k-fizz,if you want to be pi**ed as somebody why not the terrorists because didnt they kill another 80 innocent people today in egypt.


----------



## r1dermon

K fizzly, maybe you should just start your own perfect country, because no country is good to you, absolutely everything anybody does is wrong...you're one of those type of people who just bitches about everything but does nothing about it, all you do is bitch. PM me if you'd like to hear more of my opinion, im not trying to thread hijack, im just saying that every post i've seen of yours is negative...

you remind me of alec baldwin in team america. HAHAHA.


----------



## Xenon

K fizzly said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a white guy in the US is wearing a trentch coat in the middle of summer next to prime terrorist targets I guarantee he will be chased down and shot if he were to run or resist in any way.
> [snapback]1126891[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> If a white kid was wearing a trench coat and walked into a school after Columbine, then ran away I suspect he would run the risk of getting shot too.
> 
> see K Fizz, the problem with your thinking is that you are look at race. He was shot because he was stupid, and he ran. He wasnt shot because he was Muslim, in fact he was South Asian. Not everything is racial.
> [snapback]1126898[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man...it is tho...no matter how many times u say it isnt...it really is...ive read ppls comments on muslims and sh*t...sying they should go to work camps...be interviewed by the government....they should all be sent back to where they come from...and it may be just 3 or 4 ppl on this site with these views...but theres millions out there that feel the same way...i wouldnt be surprised if im in a work camp tomorrow
> [snapback]1126917[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

*I dont see any other religion preaching that running packed planes into buildings or blowing up innocents on subways is acceptable. If you wanna fight back, fight back on the radical elements of your own religion, not the people that are simply trying to protect themselves.*


----------



## K fizzly

dan-uk said:


> k-fizz,if you want to be pi**ed as somebody why not the terrorists because didnt they kill another 80 innocent people today in egypt.
> [snapback]1126921[/snapback]​


dude...if i had an oppurtunity to slice osama bin ladens throat and all of the ppl involved in 9/11 that caused all this stupid bullshit...id put a video up cutting off their heads


----------



## User

Markosaur said:


> Excuse me? umm but all the news sites are saying that the man was not related to the bombings,
> 
> CNN, BBC, ABCnews, Aftonbladet(swedish newssite), Foxnews
> [snapback]1126918[/snapback]​


Related with past bombings or not.



> LONDON- One suspect dead, two arrested and four fugitives
> "The man who was shot was under police observation because he had emerged from a house that was itself under observation because it was linked to the investigation of yesterday's incidents," police said in a statement.


Why did he leave from ahouse that was under observation because it was linked to the bombings?


----------



## r1dermon

double standard?


----------



## Burf

> Excuse me? umm but all the news sites are saying that the man was not related to the bombings,
> 
> CNN, BBC, ABCnews, Aftonbladet(swedish newssite), Foxnews


The met police have confirmed that the man shot has now been found not to be connected with the bombings.
this doesnt change what i posted earlier tho. If a suspect possibly carrying a bomb doesnt stop for police and runs onto a train, lethal force was correctly used.

**edit** wrong quote


----------



## rbp75

dan-uk said:


> k-fizz,if you want to be pi**ed as somebody why not the terrorists because didnt they kill another 80 innocent people today in egypt.
> [snapback]1126921[/snapback]​


yea isnt it funny how liberal, anti-war, anti-american ,anti-bush people are always so quick to blame troops and now cops for making a split-second decision but always either ignore or make excuses for the real reasons all of this is happening to the world.


----------



## Puff

surprisingly i was once ALMOST a cop. and did some of the training. the cops did nothig wrong. there job was to protect the civilans and watch the building....buddy comes out, they make themselves known, and he boots it.

in any cop's mind, that sets off alarm bells like you wouldnt believe. your city's been hit by terrorists twice in 2 weeks....so you're thinking "oh sh!t...if this guy blows himself up...on my watch...im either dead, or fired" so they have to think ahead....they have to think "ok, if we let this guy get into the tube station...will we be able to find him? or more importantly..catch him??? if he gets in there is he going to blow himself up immediately, or board a train first..."

the cops have to look at things from 100 different perspectives in a matter of a couple of seconds. they have to decide whether to pursue, shoot, or not bother.

they made the right decision. they were trying to protect. with how the terrorists attack now, you dont know what they will do next, so sometimes you have to make a decision like that.

c'est la vie.


----------



## r1dermon

rbp...dont stereotype like that. thats bull sh*t. not every "liberal" anti-bush person out there is a tree hugging hippie who doesnt believe that cops should have power etc...dont make this political. because that stereotype has absolutely NOTHING to do with this thread. its just useless babble. let the pundits sort it out.

i also find it funny how every liberal in america is labeled an anti-american. AHAHHAA. I DO NOT HAVE TO WEAR AMERICAN FLAG UNDERWARE FOR PEOPLE TO KNOW IM AMERICAN. SO DO NOT CALL ME ANTI-AMERICAN, BECAUSE THAT IS COMPLETE BULL sh*t. the mind game spun by conservatives is rediculous.


----------



## the_w8

the brits did what they had to do...i don't blame them....good job done...who knows what could of happened espcially with all the sh*t thats been goin on....u gotta take extra precautions


----------



## K fizzly

its funny...a soldier dies in iraq...just ONE...and it goes on the news...and every person in america hears about it...

but in iraq...how many ppl died again...i forget...100,000?...but no one could care less..they just say..."well if sadaam was there ...blah blah blah " iraq was better off iwth sadaam...at least there were buildings..now its just a wasteland

and every time a muslmi dies...no one gives a rats ass...they just say job well done...

like it was a person ...how many average ppl are gonna think they are cops and sh*t when they are being chased...?...have u ever done something without thinking...but wut if it cost u ur life...is it just a job well done?


----------



## r1dermon

the 3000 people on 9/11 in 2001 were people too, so what the hell is the point.


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> its funny...a soldier dies in iraq...just ONE...and it goes on the news...and every person in america hears about it...
> 
> but in iraq...how many ppl died again...i forget...100,000?...but no one could care less..they just say..."well if sadaam was there ...blah blah blah " iraq was better off iwth sadaam...at least there were buildings..now its just a wasteland
> 
> and every time a muslmi dies...no one gives a rats ass...they just say job well done...
> 
> like it was a person ...how many average ppl are gonna think they are cops and sh*t when they are being chased...?...have u ever done something without thinking...but wut if it cost u ur life...is it just a job well done?
> [snapback]1126957[/snapback]​


actually its 25,000 as there was report out not long ago listing iraq casualties


----------



## sKuz

fizzle why are you all of a sudden getting all "just because he was a muslim...if he was white it would be a different story" ??

The guy ran away from the cops. Everybody in their right mind knows not to run from the police, unless you are an idiot.

I doubt EVERYBODY hates muslims now, just because they think they are terrorist. i think you are blowing it up way out of proportion.


----------



## sadboy

I not going to say what the cops did was right or wrong. But I ask this question to everyone...

Who here has ran away from a group of people?

I have!

I was once walking through my friends street tying to get to my car to get home, around 10pm. Anyways my car was parked 2 blocks away because my friend lived in one of those areas were there are only apartments. I'm walking minding my own business and next thing I hear someone yell at me to stop, I look and I see these two guys on a bike coming at me fast. I couldnt tell who or what they wanted, so what did I do. I RAN! I was running real fast and these people keep yelling at me to stop. I dont know who they are but I'm like great I'm going to get my assed jacked and kicked. Anyways they caught up to me and slamed me to the ground. Next thing I know I'm in handcuffs. They tell me they are cops and wanted to know why I ran. So I'm like, what would you do late at night and some people are chasing you down and only screaming Stop. I didnt know they where cops, until after the fact. I was let go after they searched me and they ran my name. I went home with a busted lip cause I hit it on the ground.

So anyone else run from the cops before?


----------



## johndeere

sadboy said:


> I not going to say what the cops did was right or wrong. But I ask this question to everyone...
> 
> Who here has ran away from a group of people?
> I have!
> So anyone else run from the cops before?
> [snapback]1126991[/snapback]​


Never run! Always play dead and get in the fetal position and never I mean never ever look them in the eyes!


----------



## b_ack51

K fizzly said:


> they even had him on the ground and shot him 5 times
> [snapback]1126775[/snapback]​


One he resisted arrest during a time of terror attacks. Two he acted suspecious by running from cops (stop bringing race into it, who cares if they were white, yellow, green, black, or blue). Three wearing a trench coat. Four think of it, if the officers are on top of him and he did have a bomb on him, then he set it off, he could hurt lots of people including the officers.

Kfizzly, it doesn't matter what race, religion the guy was. In a time right now after the last 2 weeks of attacks, why would you wear a trench coat and run from cops.

You do remember after Columbine shootings, they stopped allowing kids to wear trench coats to school. Some schools even made kids were Clear backpacks.

The dude was a moron. Stop trying to stick up for the idiot.


----------



## b_ack51

K fizzly said:


> ok ...alrite then...so dont complain when innocent british ppl die *shakes head*
> [snapback]1126824[/snapback]​


Dude this is completely different. The innoncent british people that died or were injured during the attacks didn't do anything stupid or act susupecious. They were just living their life, riding the underground and BOOM. They did not run from cops, they did not act weird. They were killed by crazy people.

After the attacks, this man should have thought maybe it wasn't a great idea to wear a trench coat, run from cops, etc. This guy who was killed, did some weird things at some bad times. Thats what it comes down to. If I walked into the Columbine High School with trenchcoats and backpacks the day after the attack you don't think I wouldn't get stopped and possibly shot by police.


----------



## b_ack51

Xenon said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If a white guy in the US is wearing a trentch coat in the middle of summer next to prime terrorist targets I guarantee he will be chased down and shot if he were to run or resist in any way.
> [snapback]1126891[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> If a white kid was wearing a trench coat and walked into a school after Columbine, then ran away I suspect he would run the risk of getting shot too.
> 
> see K Fizz, the problem with your thinking is that you are look at race. He was shot because he was stupid, and he ran. He wasnt shot because he was Muslim, in fact he was South Asian. Not everything is racial.
> [snapback]1126898[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Xenon you beat me to it. There are just time periods where you don't do things. You gotta think first before your actions.

In no way do we think its okay to go out and kill muslim people. It is a tragedy the guy was killed, but he did some odd things. Walked out of a suspecious house, wear suspecious clothing, run away, resist arrest. Cops were given orders shoot to kill. They did their job and in that matter of a few seconds, they did the right choice, it just may have come to a wrong outcome. But remember if he did have a bomb, that would be alot of people killed and another attack accomplished.


----------



## Gordeez

Gordeez aint No Racist, but with that Terror Alert, Id be blasting suspicious motherfockers that came out of suspicious houses, they were being WATCHED. He should have ran. being chansed by White people, still shouldnt have ran. And when they cause up to him, im sure someone said some kind Police (Dont kno the name out there) to let the suspect know.
Once he wouldve heard it was Po-Po, Time to relax and let em question you, but *NEVER, EVER*, put your hands in your pockets, or inside your coat!


----------



## rbp75

[quote name='K fizzly' date='Jul 23 2005, 07:13 PM']
its funny...a soldier dies in iraq...just ONE...and it goes on the news...and every person in america hears about it...

but in iraq...how many ppl died again...i forget...100,000?...but no one could care less..they just say..."well if sadaam was there ...blah blah blah " iraq was better off iwth sadaam...at least there were buildings..now its just a wasteland

That is the most pathitic bullshit Ive read on this topic. The media is all over a civilian deaths like flies over sh*t. What news do you watch? And no its not a wasteland, thats just what the media wants you to believe, they would sooner die than show anything good that is going on in that country. Watch your news, all you probably hear about is all the murders and gangwars that happen in parts of cali. Does that mean that all of cali is a shithole of ghetos and gang teritories?


----------



## willis18

> its funny...a soldier dies in iraq...just ONE...and it goes on the news...and every person in america hears about it...
> 
> but in iraq...how many ppl died again...i forget...100,000?...but no one could care less..they just say..."well if sadaam was there ...blah blah blah " iraq was better off iwth sadaam...at least there were buildings..now its just a wasteland
> 
> and every time a muslmi dies...no one gives a rats ass...they just say job well done...
> 
> like it was a person ...how many average ppl are gonna think they are cops and sh*t when they are being chased...?...have u ever done something without thinking...but wut if it cost u ur life...is it just a job well done?


Muslim this muslim that....Fizzly you have diarrhea of the mouth. You need to do so much more research before you speak. Even if the cops were undercover do you think they would have yelled that they were the police, stop, or freeze. I mean its quite possible they chased him in silence and never said a word. I am sure thats how most police are trained. And I happen to know first hand that the country of Iraq is a lot better without Sadaam. And no the country is not a wasteland. In fact a large portion of the country is a lush green and a majority of the cities are thriving. There are a few of the cities that yes still are occupied by the insurgents and the military but as a whole the country has more cities that are in tact and untouched than blownup! I think you are watching a few too much CNN and MSNBC. They dont like to show the good stuff becuase that makes for bad ratings. They belive they will get more viewers if they show stuff being blown up and dead bodies. And they news loves to jump on when civilians get killed in Iraq what the crap are you talking about. I could go on all day about your iggnorance but I just think you need to grow up and look at the real world not the little world you live in. I mean I could go on and on but it wouldnt even make you stop to think before you speak or write. So I will just leave it at that.


----------



## dan-uk

I praise the british police for trying to keep us safe from these pu**y terrorists.


----------



## StuartDanger

the point is im sure that he knew of terror attacks and for him to be running through a tube station while some guys are shouting at him to stop he deserved to be shot weather he was white black asain or what ever.
causing panic in an all ready tense place is a definate no no


----------



## TC3modena

i dont think the guy shgould have ran if he wasnt hiding anything, and i dont think the cops should have shot him, because if he is carrying bombs why would you shoot him, what happenes it he did have them and they shot one of the bombs?


----------



## jimbo

Everybody knows the guy was brazilian and not muslim right?


----------



## piranhasrule

Im fully backing our police. The guy was wearing a damm trench coat? it was a warm day! When they shot him at close range, they didnt know what he could have in his hand, he could have had a detonator.

Well done lads, keep up the good work


----------



## b_ack51

TC3modena said:


> i dont think the guy shgould have ran if he wasnt hiding anything, and i dont think the cops should have shot him, because if he is carrying bombs why would you shoot him, what happenes it he did have them and they shot one of the bombs?
> [snapback]1127234[/snapback]​


You shoot the guy if he might have bombs cause he could detionate them. Think of it, if one of his hands got free and grabbed the detionator, BOOM another explosion, civilians and cops killed.


----------



## TC3modena

b_ack51 said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think the guy shgould have ran if he wasnt hiding anything, and i dont think the cops should have shot him, because if he is carrying bombs why would you shoot him, what happenes it he did have them and they shot one of the bombs?
> [snapback]1127234[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You shoot the guy if he might have bombs cause he could detionate them. Think of it, if one of his hands got free and grabbed the detionator, BOOM another explosion, civilians and cops killed.
> [snapback]1127258[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

same thing happens if they shot a bomb and it went off


----------



## ~Silly~Spy

K fizzly said:


> just cuz he had a trench coat on...3 police were running after him and the guy got scared they were gonna ebat him up..they chase him...hold him down...then shoot him...then they dont find ne bombs on him...so they arent heros ne more...they are f****t british officers who deserve to die...yea i thought fear didnt take over? i guess it did user
> [snapback]1126736[/snapback]​


dude put your self in thier position.. all the sh*t thats happening over there.. you see a guy that runs from police officers and then resists them.. i'd shoot the f*cker too. its his fault he got shot take the beaten if you have too, how do they know he doesn't have a bomb on him? i'm sure they were scared for thier lives and tryin to protect everyone that was nearby


----------



## Puff

i ran away from a group of ppl one time...in australia. it was a gang of Lebs...one of the bastards shot his gun in my direction, but over my head, from accross the street. i nearly dirtied my knickers right then and there. but instead i took off for the trainstation like a thieving child.lol


----------



## sadboy

I just a read a story that the guy they "KILLED" was a Brazilian who was living there legally for the past three years. His name was Jean Charles de Menezes, 27. He was not linked in anyway to the bombings. So what is right about the action taken by the police? They murder the man in "COLD BLOOD"!

yahoo News

BBC News


----------



## rbp75

sadboy said:


> I just a read a story that the guy they "KILLED" was a Brazilian who was living there legally for the past three years. His name was Jean Charles de Menezes, 27. He was not linked in anyway to the bombings. So what is right about the action taken by the police? They murder the man in "COLD BLOOD"!
> 
> yahoo News
> 
> BBC News
> [snapback]1127416[/snapback]​


And uh, how exactly were the police supposed to know that????????

Oh yea, they should have asked him, "excuse me sir, but if your carrying a bomb could you pretty please put your hands behind your back so I can hand cuff you. 
And if you could be so kind as to not detonate it?
If your a legal citizen with nothing to hide under that trench coat then you may go about your business, sorry about the inconvenience."


----------



## sadboy

rbp75 said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just a read a story that the guy they "KILLED" was a Brazilian who was living there legally for the past three years. His name was Jean Charles de Menezes, 27. He was not linked in anyway to the bombings. So what is right about the action taken by the police? They murder the man in "COLD BLOOD"!
> 
> yahoo News
> 
> BBC News
> [snapback]1127416[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> And uh, how exactly were the police supposed to know that????????
> 
> Oh yea, they should have asked him, "excuse me sir, but if your carrying a bomb could you pretty please put your hands behind your back so I can hand cuff you.
> And if you could be so kind as to not detonate it?
> If your a legal citizen with nothing to hide under that trench coat then you may go about your business, sorry about the inconvenience."
> [snapback]1127443[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to. Three men chasing a man.... Three man in plain clothes, you would think they would search the man but no lets just shot him and ask questions later. Dosent sound right to me. BS that the police had no time to think. They are trained to do this, that's their "JOB". They better do the right thing. Last I checked, it was'ent aganist the law in the UK to wear heavy padded clothing. And I like your sig, nice way of stereotyping people.


----------



## inked82

he desreved what he got for runnng from the police if u hear stop police the nu stop u dont run and jump a barrier on to the under ground and run onto a train after whats hppened recently

ps i couldnt be arsed to read 3 pages of posts so i didnt coz im drunk but i think its ok what they did "shoot to protect"


----------



## rbp75

> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.


If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.


----------



## BUBBA

Here We Go ..............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## K fizzly

theres no point in arguing since u have an answer for everything


----------



## sadboy

rbp75 said:


> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...


----------



## BUBBA

K fizzly said:


> theres no point in arguing since u have an answer for everything
> [snapback]1127487[/snapback]​


If you Hate Americans and the USA so Much.
Im sure we all could Pitch in and buy you a one way ticket to a Muslim Country.


----------



## BUBBA

Hurry Hurry


----------



## K fizzly

BUBBA said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres no point in arguing since u have an answer for everything
> [snapback]1127487[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> If you Hate Americans and the USA so Much.
> Im sure we all could Pitch in and buy you a one way ticket to a Muslim Country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127493[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

if u think that comment was directed to u..it wasnt


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo

I dont agree with the police on this one.. Whatever happened to tazers?? Yeah thats what I thought. -1 for the police.. :-(


----------



## johndeere

sadboy said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...
> [snapback]1127490[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Thats true I always say no to a search and they just let me keep rolling.


----------



## rbp75

> Thats true I always say no to a search and they just let me keep rolling.


One of the things that make america a free country, but if instead of using your constitutional right you run, you will get chased down and arrested. Under the circumstances of london there was reason to believe he may have had a bomb, If you dont shoot him and try to apprehend him and it turns out he was carrying a bomb then alot of people could get killed. Imagine for a minute that he was carrying a bomb and instead of shooting they pointed thier guns and told him to put his hands up but instead he pushes a little button and detonates the bomb killing another 50+ people, how would this make the cops look when the media bashes them for not killing what looked like an obvious terrorist when they had the chance. I cant see why this is so hard to understand.. But either way I done with this topic, Ive said enough.


----------



## scrubbs

this dude doesnt even look like a minority. Apparetly, he left a apartment building that was under surveilence.

he is brazillian.

And about the running aspect. if i knew i did nothing wrong, and then 3 guys in plainclothes started chasing me, one with a hand gun, i would probably run too. 
i havent read anywhere that says if the police identified themselves. If they did not, can you guys believe why he ran? I would have too.

here is a pic of the guy, he almost looks white.

View attachment 70427


----------



## mori0174

sadboy said:


> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...
> [snapback]1127490[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You are wrong. "Probable cause is what would lead a person of reasonable caution to believe that something connected with a crime is on the premises of a person or on persons themselves." They dont need to be making a felony stop or have your car reported stolen. They can search your car for a myriad of reasons, like it or not.


----------



## JMurphy97

f*ck all them a-rabs and muslims. I'm joining the Marines so I can get some too.


----------



## scrubbs

JMurphy97 said:


> f*ck all them a-rabs and muslims. I'm joining the Marines so I can get some too.
> [snapback]1127630[/snapback]​


that's the viewpoint the world needs


----------



## outlook8

mori0174 said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...
> [snapback]1127490[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. "Probable cause is what would lead a person of reasonable caution to believe that something connected with a crime is on the premises of a person or on persons themselves." They dont need to be making a felony stop or have your car reported stolen. They can search your car for a myriad of reasons, like it or not.
> [snapback]1127626[/snapback]​
Click to expand...









...even if you say "no" to a search, they still can for any reason they deam "probable cause"...ie, they smell alcohol, drugs, you are acting suspicious, or they just plain think you are up to no good, your car can and will be searched...


----------



## BUBBA

scrubbs said:


> this dude doesnt even look like a minority. Apparetly, he left a apartment building that was under surveilence.
> 
> he is brazillian.
> 
> And about the running aspect. if i knew i did nothing wrong, and then 3 guys in plainclothes started chasing me, one with a hand gun, i would probably run too.
> i havent read anywhere that says if the police identified themselves. If they did not, can you guys believe why he ran? I would have too.
> 
> here is a pic of the guy, he almost looks white.
> 
> View attachment 70427
> 
> [snapback]1127602[/snapback]​


There you Go K Fizzle
The guy dont look Like a Muslim.
What do you have to say Know ????


----------



## sadboy

mori0174 said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...
> [snapback]1127490[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. "Probable cause is what would lead a person of reasonable caution to believe that something connected with a crime is on the premises of a person or on persons themselves." They dont need to be making a felony stop or have your car reported stolen. They can search your car for a myriad of reasons, like it or not.
> [snapback]1127626[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Um no they can't buddy. Unless I have open can of beers that are visable, or I smell like I am pissed drunk they do not have probable cause. If they do not have proable cause and they search my car aganist my wishes saying they have proable cause. What they find in my car that is illegal will get thrown out by a lawyer. I know, I have taken law classes and deult enough with police to know what they can and cant do. They have to see it to be proable cause. Of course this rule no longer applys if you are walking on a public street, then the police have the right to search you.


----------



## BUBBA

BUBBA said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> this dude doesnt even look like a minority. Apparetly, he left a apartment building that was under surveilence.
> 
> he is brazillian.
> 
> And about the running aspect. if i knew i did nothing wrong, and then 3 guys in plainclothes started chasing me, one with a hand gun, i would probably run too.
> i havent read anywhere that says if the police identified themselves. If they did not, can you guys believe why he ran? I would have too.
> 
> here is a pic of the guy, he almost looks white.
> 
> View attachment 70427
> 
> [snapback]1127602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There you Go K Fizzle
> The guy dont look Like a Middle eastern Person.
> What do you have to say Know ????
> [snapback]1127646[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## KumbiaQueens

BUBBA said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> this dude doesnt even look like a minority. Apparetly, he left a apartment building that was under surveilence.
> 
> he is brazillian.
> 
> And about the running aspect. if i knew i did nothing wrong, and then 3 guys in plainclothes started chasing me, one with a hand gun, i would probably run too.
> i havent read anywhere that says if the police identified themselves. If they did not, can you guys believe why he ran? I would have too.
> 
> here is a pic of the guy, he almost looks white.
> 
> View attachment 70427
> 
> [snapback]1127602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There you Go K Fizzle
> The guy dont look Like a Muslim.
> What do you have to say Know ????
> [snapback]1127646[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## b-unit34

kind of stupid and dumb. They should get in trouble


----------



## Fido

BUBBA said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> this dude doesnt even look like a minority. Apparetly, he left a apartment building that was under surveilence.
> 
> he is brazillian.
> 
> And about the running aspect. if i knew i did nothing wrong, and then 3 guys in plainclothes started chasing me, one with a hand gun, i would probably run too.
> i havent read anywhere that says if the police identified themselves. If they did not, can you guys believe why he ran? I would have too.
> 
> here is a pic of the guy, he almost looks white.
> 
> View attachment 70427
> 
> [snapback]1127602[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> There you Go K Fizzle
> The guy dont look Like a Muslim.
> What do you have to say Know ????
> [snapback]1127646[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## K fizzly

he looks muslim


----------



## sadboy

K fizzly said:


> he looks muslim
> [snapback]1127664[/snapback]​


No he dosent bro...
I can see the latin in him.
edit: not really latin but they have the indian blood like my people mixed in theres.


----------



## K fizzly

he could be pulled off as arab...i can see it


----------



## Fido

K fizzly said:


> he looks muslim
> [snapback]1127664[/snapback]​


A guy goes into a subway system which has had several bombs set off during the last 2 weeks wearing a winter coat in +90 degree July heat. The police (for some strange reason) become suspicious and tell him to freeze. Rather than obeying them, he runs, and the Darwin principle runs its natural course.

Supposedly the police are to blame for not using their psychic powers clarify his true intentions. Unbelievable!


----------



## 94NDTA

Fizzle, I look more muslim than he does. Quit f*cking playing the race card.


----------



## User

K fizzly said:


> he looks muslim
> [snapback]1127664[/snapback]​





K fizzly said:


> he could be pulled off as arab...i can see it
> [snapback]1127684[/snapback]​










?

Why does it matter what he looked liked? 
The point is the guy was shot.


----------



## johndeere

outlook8 said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...
> [snapback]1127490[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. "Probable cause is what would lead a person of reasonable caution to believe that something connected with a crime is on the premises of a person or on persons themselves." They dont need to be making a felony stop or have your car reported stolen. They can search your car for a myriad of reasons, like it or not.
> [snapback]1127626[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nod: ...even if you say "no" to a search, they still can for any reason they deam "probable cause"...ie, they smell alcohol, drugs, you are acting suspicious, or they just plain think you are up to no good, your car can and will be searched...
> [snapback]1127640[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I always say no if they ask to search and they never go into my vehicle. All they do is walk around it looking inside through the windows. My brother has done the same thing. sure they can call in a warrant but then they have to answer why?


----------



## johndeere

rbp75 said:


> Thats true I always say no to a search and they just let me keep rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things that make america a free country, but if instead of using your constitutional right you run, you will get chased down and arrested. Under the circumstances of london there was reason to believe he may have had a bomb, If you dont shoot him and try to apprehend him and it turns out he was carrying a bomb then alot of people could get killed. Imagine for a minute that he was carrying a bomb and instead of shooting they pointed thier guns and told him to put his hands up but instead he pushes a little button and detonates the bomb killing another 50+ people, how would this make the cops look when the media bashes them for not killing what looked like an obvious terrorist when they had the chance. I cant see why this is so hard to understand.. But either way I done with this topic, Ive said enough.
> [snapback]1127547[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

??







I'm talking about searching your car when you get pulled over for speeding or something like old tags.


----------



## BUBBA

94NDTA said:


> Fizzle, I look more muslim than he does. Quit f*cking playing the race card.
> [snapback]1127691[/snapback]​


Exactly Fizzle Your sh*t is getting Old


----------



## outlook8

johndeere said:


> outlook8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...
> [snapback]1127490[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. "Probable cause is what would lead a person of reasonable caution to believe that something connected with a crime is on the premises of a person or on persons themselves." They dont need to be making a felony stop or have your car reported stolen. They can search your car for a myriad of reasons, like it or not.
> [snapback]1127626[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nod: ...even if you say "no" to a search, they still can for any reason they deam "probable cause"...ie, they smell alcohol, drugs, you are acting suspicious, or they just plain think you are up to no good, your car can and will be searched...
> [snapback]1127640[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always say no if they ask to search and they never go into my vehicle. All they do is walk around it looking inside through the windows. My brother has done the same thing. sure they can call in a warrant but then they have to answer why?
> [snapback]1127704[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i have said "no" as well...most of the time they don't search, but they have done it before...


----------



## xplosivelikec4

JMurphy97 said:


> f*ck all them a-rabs and muslims. I'm joining the Marines so I can get some too.
> [snapback]1127630[/snapback]​


what a smart thing to say...coming from a guy who has army rangers as his avatar but is joining the marines? real winner.


----------



## xplosivelikec4

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> I dont agree with the police on this one.. Whatever happened to tazers?? Yeah thats what I thought. -1 for the police.. :-(
> [snapback]1127523[/snapback]​


i dont think you want to tazer someone you think has explosives on him... you might want to think twice on that.


----------



## Fido

JMurphy97 said:


> f*ck all them a-rabs and muslims. I'm joining the Marines so I can get some too.
> [snapback]1127630[/snapback]​


Why are things like this allowed to be said on this board?


----------



## scrubbs

Fido said:


> JMurphy97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> f*ck all them a-rabs and muslims. I'm joining the Marines so I can get some too.
> [snapback]1127630[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Why are things like this allowed to be said on this board?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127767[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

exactly.

But, no one has commented on what i asked earlier.

If you walked out of your apartment, or a friends building, and know you didnt do anything wrong. All of a sudden, 3 guys in plainclothes start chasing you, one has a handgun. They never idnetify themselves as police, would you run? Even if they did identify themselves as cops, when you have adrenalin rushing, how many of you can have a proper thought and hear everything you need to.


----------



## Piranha King

they are not allowed on this board i don't believe. report the post or wait for a mod to see it.
wes


----------



## Scrappy

outlook8 said:


> i have said "no" as well...most of the time they don't search, but they have done it before...
> [snapback]1127714[/snapback]​


This entire debate depends on the state you live in. But you all have it wrong as far as criteria needed to stop someone for questioning or a Terry Stop. It's not Probable Cause, it's Reasonable Suspicion. Probable Cause is needed for an arrest. Each state is different, but here in Wa it is ok for an officer to "frisk" your car for weapons within reasonable access. It's a specific search for weapons and weapons only, if they happen to see anything else while doing the search then they can use the Plain View Doctrine for an arrest. If they search something that isn't within reasonable access (like a locked glovebox) then everything obtained from that search falls under the Fruit of the Poisonus Tree Doctrine, meaning everything stemming from that search is improper. BUT, that's my state, yours will be different. But to cover your ass, if a cop wants to search something you have the right to ask him if you can decline.

This entire debate is meaningless because this didn't happen in the US and our laws don't apply.


----------



## User

JMurphy97 said:


> f*ck all them a-rabs and muslims. I'm joining the Marines so I can get some too.
> [snapback]1127630[/snapback]​


Unnecessary and inflammatory remark.

Your attempt to create a rise and anger failed. Congratulations your e-penis didn't grow.










pibbity-hippity-c*ck-a-poo-poo-boo-boo ... goo


----------



## Xenon

JMurphy97 said:


> f*ck all them a-rabs and muslims. I'm joining the Marines so I can get some too.
> [snapback]1127630[/snapback]​


maybe with some time off you will realize comments like this are not allowed.


----------



## dan-uk

Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.


----------



## delta

dan-uk said:


> Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127987[/snapback]​


i sure dont i think they did the right thing


----------



## b_ack51

delta said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127987[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> i sure dont i think they did the right thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128003[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You also got to think, what if they didn't shoot him and he actually did do something. Then there would be a huge story on English Intelligence saying "Well they watched him leave a suspicous house, then wear a trench coat, 3 cops saw him and didn't do anything, then he detotionated a bomb and killed 10 civilians."

I believe in that situation, the cops did what they were told to do. Stop anyone acting suspecious, shoot to kill if the chance of a bomber.


----------



## dan-uk

This brazilian must of known they were cops even if they was wearing plain cloths,i mean how many british civilians do you see walking around with machine guns.


----------



## Alexraptor

gangsters can have automatics


----------



## dan-uk

Markosaur said:


> gangsters can have automatics :rasp:
> [snapback]1128028[/snapback]​


dude..... this is england not america.The laws changed for ownership of automatic weapons after the shooting rampage in a english village in early 80's when a man killied 15 and badly wounded 16 more with AK-47.


----------



## fishofury

My take on the situation is that the police did not do their job correctly. They saw a person of suspicion, yet they followed him *all the way to the subway* before they tried to apprehend him.

Also, I bet those of you who are arguing about police searches don't know it's practically perfectly legal now (Sneak-and-Peek). If you don't believe me, go and actually read the Patriot Act of 2001. Our constitutional rights are eroding away right before our eyes and most people don't even realize it.


----------



## Alexraptor

dan-uk said:


> Markosaur said:
> 
> 
> 
> gangsters can have automatics :rasp:
> [snapback]1128028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> dude..... this is england not america.The laws changed for ownership of automatic weapons after the shooting rampage in a english village in early 80's when a man killied 15 and badly wounded 16 more with AK-47.
> [snapback]1128033[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

dude, that means nothing, criminals can get hold of weapons easily even if its not legal, take sweden for instance(where i live) we have no free weapons laws, automatic weapons are totally banned, yet there have been robberies done with machine guns.

Theres always a black market with weapons wherever you are.


----------



## jefandniko

kfizzle get your fact striaght the guy was brazilan and roman catholic.and understand muslims arent victims they choose inocent people as victim.i livein nyc now when you take the subway they check everyones bags.even mine.no racial profiling and ill tell im glad they do.people feel safer.this jihad b.s change our way of living.it aint our fault the extremist take your holy koran and use it to preach hate against cilivation.iwas was five blocks from the towers when they fell lost 6 dear friends i dont blame muslims i blame extremist.all i can say is god bless george bush and the usa.


----------



## dan-uk

Im amazed how much coverage this one shooting has had,its been top story on every news network on the planet..bbc,cnn,fox,al jazeera e.t.c.We are talking about 1 dead guy.


----------



## Judazzz

dan-uk said:


> Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127987[/snapback]​


But what if it was someone you knew, who paniced after the police asked him to stop? No one can know who he will act when cops start chasing you with guns pulled: some will surrender immedeately, others panic (99% of the people never had a gun pulled on them, so it's not that unnatural a response to freak out).

I'm not saying wheter the police was right or wrong, as I can imagine how tense and anxious they are after what happened during the last few weeks. But what if it happens again, or a couple of times, what if it was someone who knew? You'd be pretty pissed off then, right...?

What happened is exactly what terrorists want: throw a society into chaos, make people scared and suspicious of each other, spreading paranoia and division.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

fishofury said:


> If you don't believe me, go and actually read the Patriot Act of 2001. Our constitutional rights are eroding away right before our eyes and most people don't even realize it.
> [snapback]1128041[/snapback]​


They can arrest you, hold you, search your house/car /work etc. then a few months later release you and say oops sorry guess we had the wrong guy. All of you people arguing probable cause have no argument, it is no longer needed to arrest/detain/search you.


----------



## malicious1

lightning2004 said:


> if police are chasing you and you did nothing wrong why run from them? your just asking for trouble man..put yourself in there shoes if your a cop and you tell someone to come over or you approach them and they run..whats gona run thru your head? obvously he must wana hide something or is wanted for something so you must approach them has if there armed and dangerous.
> [snapback]1126743[/snapback]​


----------



## Gordeez

K fizzly said:


> he looks muslim
> [snapback]1127664[/snapback]​










Fizzle...o.k...



K fizzly said:


> he could be pulled off as arab...i can see it
> [snapback]1127684[/snapback]​










Fizzle...Fizzly...Prince..No...o.k...



dan-uk said:


> Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127987[/snapback]​










Not Gordeez Man


----------



## red&black

jimbo said:


> Everybody knows the guy was brazilian and not muslim right?
> [snapback]1127254[/snapback]​


thats what i heard too


----------



## red&black

sadboy said:


> mori0174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rbp75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey when I get stopped by the police and they ask to search my car I say "NO". I have nothing to hide I am not going to let anyone just search my sh*t because they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> If they have probabal cause to search you cant refuse. These cops had probable cause to stop this man and question or restrain him, he decided to run end of story.
> [snapback]1127472[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless I'm stopped for a felony or the car is report stolen or involded in felony, then they have probable cause. Other then that, they cant search your car because they just want to. Bro know your rights...
> [snapback]1127490[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are wrong. "Probable cause is what would lead a person of reasonable caution to believe that something connected with a crime is on the premises of a person or on persons themselves." They dont need to be making a felony stop or have your car reported stolen. They can search your car for a myriad of reasons, like it or not.
> [snapback]1127626[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um no they can't buddy. Unless I have open can of beers that are visable, or I smell like I am pissed drunk they do not have probable cause. If they do not have proable cause and they search my car aganist my wishes saying they have proable cause. What they find in my car that is illegal will get thrown out by a lawyer. I know, I have taken law classes and deult enough with police to know what they can and cant do. They have to see it to be proable cause. Of course this rule no longer applys if you are walking on a public street, then the police have the right to search you.
> [snapback]1127650[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

very true, i just had a possession case thrown out due to this fact.


----------



## red&black

One Bad Malafaala said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe me, go and actually read the Patriot Act of 2001. Our constitutional rights are eroding away right before our eyes and most people don't even realize it.
> [snapback]1128041[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They can arrest you, hold you, search your house/car /work etc. then a few months later release you and say oops sorry guess we had the wrong guy. All of you people arguing probable cause have no argument, it is no longer needed to arrest/detain/search you.
> [snapback]1128113[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

when your arrested the cop has to fill out an affidavit of probable cause. they cannot search your car without your consent unless they have a search warrant and the same thing goes with searching oyur house.

they cannot arrest you unless you have done something wrong. the onely search they are allowed to preform on you without you consent is a "pat-down" search. if a cop sais i smelled alcohol on his breath so they decide to search your car car and don't find alcohol but find another legal substance in your car, you blow a 0.0 on a breathalizer than the whole search will be thrown out (if you get a lawyer that actually knows what their talking about). if you are pulled over for a minor traffic violation and the police start asking questions like "have you been drinking tonight" and you simply answer no than their is still no prob. cause than they decide to persue further it illegal search and siezure. also you are free to leave at any point in time. after they give you your ticket , your free to leave at any point in time. you don't have to answer all of the questions they ask you, it's people that start talking to the police because they don't know their right that ususally end up incriminating themselves.

you may wanna do a little more research before making bogus statements.


----------



## dan-uk

I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.


----------



## lightning2004

dan-uk said:


> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​


i can understand why you want that..but there is no bigger terrorist threat then in iraq..and sadly there not gona pull them out of iraq and send them to the uk its just not gona happen.


----------



## sadboy

dan-uk said:


> Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127987[/snapback]​


Now you know how Americans feel...


----------



## 94NDTA

sadboy said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127987[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know how Americans feel...
> [snapback]1128330[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

werd to the mutherphucking werd! You don't know how to really act till you are in our shoes.


----------



## sadboy

dan-uk said:


> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​


WoW!
If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?


----------



## dan-uk

sadboy said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:


----------



## sadboy

dan-uk said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism, or Totalitarianism.


----------



## dan-uk

sadboy said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!


----------



## sadboy

dan-uk said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

so sad








I hope that not many of your countrymen think like you


----------



## dan-uk

sadboy said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that not many of your countrymen think like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128378[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak


----------



## Judazzz

sadboy said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a london cop shoots dead a brazilian a**hole who looked suspicious,the world now thinks all british cops are bloodthirsty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1127987[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know how Americans feel...
> [snapback]1128330[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

9/11 and the attacks in London and Madrid are not comparable.

In case of 9/11, it was the 'old' Al Qaeda: foreign fighters, most of them either with combat-experience from Aghanistan (when the US still supported those mujahedeen), or trained by those veterans, making attacks from outside.

In case of Europe, we're dealing with a problem that is domestic: those responsible for the attacks in Madrid and London, to name a few examples, are locals, people with the same nationality as the country they attack: young, well-integrated, fully Westernized people that for some reason radicalized over the course of just a few months. The most clear reason is anger, caused by what they experience in everyday life, what they see happening around them, and what they see going on in the Arab world (Iraq, Afghanistan, Palestine, Chechnya, etc.)
The horrible footage they see is the source of that anger, and the images of attacks and killings on Westerners or foreign occupiers shows them there are ways to make a difference (which is the reason why over and over again young Europeans are found in Chechnya, Palestine, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan, etc., or are arrested while on their way to those countries...)
Many experts talk in this respect about the 'new Al Qaeda', although these people aren't directly linked to that organisation. All they need is the internet - they find equal minds, terrorist handbooks, ideology, and so on a local bookstore or mosque that feeds them the radical ideology of the fight against the Crusaders, and a couple of home supply stores to get to stuff to make home-made bombs. These people can do without direct ties to the tradional terrorist movements - they are for the most part autonomous - and the role of say Al Qaeda is basically no more than spiritual guidance. This phenomenon is also called "Franchise terrorism", as those European perpetrators call themselves Al Qaeda as that movement is synonymous with the fight against the infidels, but are no part of it. The danger lies in the fact that this could happen in any given Muslim-community in any given country, and that they are much harder to track down than old-school terrorists. And also in the fact that they don't just spread fear, but also mistrust, paranoia, as in theory the guy next to you could be about to blow him/herself up.

Europe deals with an enemy within, the US (at least so far) with an outside threat - so there's no comparison other than the sorrow felt by those affected, directly or indirectly.


----------



## sadboy

nvm


----------



## Xenon

dan-uk said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that not many of your countrymen think like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128378[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now I agree with that statement.


----------



## Puff

i gotta agree with dan-uk as well. fight fire with fire


----------



## User

dan-uk said:


> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​


How do you do that ? You got to out-smart and out-wit the enemy, the smartest and quickest usually win the game. Best way is intelligence by local law enforcement at home not militarization of England. Terror war really isn't a war in sense people may think, at least not within the western borders, there isn't a lot of battlefield action for soldiers. But that's not for me to say, people of the UK must make that decision.


----------



## johndeere

They should have shot this fool too http://www.ebaumsworld.com/stationfight.html


----------



## sadboy

johndeere said:


> They should have shot this fool too http://www.ebaumsworld.com/stationfight.html
> [snapback]1128440[/snapback]​


that guy was kicking their butts bad...


----------



## Fido

:nod:


----------



## Judazzz

User said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> How do you that ? You got to out-smart and out-wit the enemy, the smartest and quickest usually win the game. Best way is intelligence by local law enforcement at home not militarization of England. Terror war really isn't a war in sense people may think, at least not within the western borders, there isn't a lot of battlefield action for soldiers. But that's not for me to say, people of the UK must make that decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128437[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yup, intelligence is very important, but only in avoiding attacks. It's as much a lasting solution to the problem as is killing terrorists, because new ones will be recruited as soon as one bites the dust. Killing them is fighting symptoms, but it does not take away the illness itself, the reasons why people become terrorists in the first place. And to find out those reasons, we'll have to look at what's going on in the world, and our own role in that - and that might be very confronting and painful.
I think that the fight against terror will eventually be split in two camps: the fight violence with violence camp, and the more rational camp...


----------



## sadboy

dan-uk said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that not many of your countrymen think like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128378[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Nice little statement but how would you do that? Yes, I am for killing terrorists who kill without regard to life. But you make it sound so easy. You even are willing to turn your country into a "Police/Military State". But hey it's your problem not mine.


----------



## Fido

sadboy said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that not many of your countrymen think like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128378[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice little statement but how would you do that? Yes, I am for killing terrorists who kill without regard to life. But you make it sound so easy. You even are willing to turn your country into a "Police/Military State". But hey it's your problem not mine.
> [snapback]1128448[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Ummm, if you havn't noticed, the United States is more pwned in that sense than England.


----------



## dan-uk

sadboy said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that not many of your countrymen think like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128378[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice little statement but how would you do that? Yes, I am for killing terrorists who kill without regard to life. But you make it sound so easy. You even are willing to turn your country into a "Police/Military State". But hey it's your problem not mine.
> [snapback]1128448[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Its simple the more security you have,less room the terrorists have to plan thier attacks.The london tragedy only happend because we were too soft.


----------



## User

Fido said:


> Ummm, if you havn't noticed, the United States is more pwned in that sense than England.
> [snapback]1128452[/snapback]​


We're not pwned. Many terrorist acts have been disrupted by local law enforcement.


----------



## Fido

dan-uk said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that not many of your countrymen think like you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128378[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice little statement but how would you do that? Yes, I am for killing terrorists who kill without regard to life. But you make it sound so easy. You even are willing to turn your country into a "Police/Military State". But hey it's your problem not mine.
> [snapback]1128448[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its simple the more security you have,less room the terrorists have to plan thier attacks.
> [snapback]1128459[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Did you know the Red Crescent (Islamic Red Cross) gives money to jihad movements? Virtually every Islamic charity supports jihad.


----------



## Mettle

Why is it every thread regarding these topics degrade into lame jabs at one another, one liners and not being worth a whole lot of time?


----------



## Judazzz

Mettle said:


> Why is it every thread regarding these topics degrade into lame jabs at one another, one liners and not being worth a whole lot of time?
> [snapback]1128467[/snapback]​


Because people's replies correspond to their IQ's


----------



## Jewelz

Judazzz said:


> Because people's replies correspond to their IQ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128470[/snapback]​


I like boobies


----------



## dan-uk

Judazzz said:


> Mettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it every thread regarding these topics degrade into lame jabs at one another, one liners and not being worth a whole lot of time?
> [snapback]1128467[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Because people's replies correspond to their IQ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128470[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Or it could be the fact that some people cant be fu*ked to type a whole story.


----------



## johndeere

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because people's replies correspond to their IQ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128470[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I like boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128482[/snapback]​
Click to expand...
















So does my dad.


----------



## outlook8

Jewelz said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because people's replies correspond to their IQ's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128470[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I like boobies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128482[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yayyyyyyyyyy boobies


----------



## Fido




----------



## One Bad Malafaala

red&black said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe me, go and actually read the Patriot Act of 2001. Our constitutional rights are eroding away right before our eyes and most people don't even realize it.
> [snapback]1128041[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They can arrest you, hold you, search your house/car /work etc. then a few months later release you and say oops sorry guess we had the wrong guy. All of you people arguing probable cause have no argument, it is no longer needed to arrest/detain/search you.
> [snapback]1128113[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when your arrested the cop has to fill out an affidavit of probable cause. they cannot search your car without your consent unless they have a search warrant and the same thing goes with searching oyur house.
> 
> they cannot arrest you unless you have done something wrong. the onely search they are allowed to preform on you without you consent is a "pat-down" search. if a cop sais i smelled alcohol on his breath so they decide to search your car car and don't find alcohol but find another legal substance in your car, you blow a 0.0 on a breathalizer than the whole search will be thrown out (if you get a lawyer that actually knows what their talking about). if you are pulled over for a minor traffic violation and the police start asking questions like "have you been drinking tonight" and you simply answer no than their is still no prob. cause than they decide to persue further it illegal search and siezure. also you are free to leave at any point in time. after they give you your ticket , your free to leave at any point in time. you don't have to answer all of the questions they ask you, it's people that start talking to the police because they don't know their right that ususally end up incriminating themselves.
> 
> you may wanna do a little more research before making bogus statements.
> [snapback]1128158[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Your statement is true no doubt but what you don't mention is what I was referring to - The Patriot Act
If the enforcement agency feels that it is a matter of national security all constitutional right are thrown out the window. Now there is no cut & dry chart that says what is and isn't a threat to national security so it is decided at that moment by the officer. So technically they can search you anytime anywhere. Look at NYC they are now stopping people at random and demanding to search their purses, backpacks etc. where is probable cause/affadavit/warrant at in this case?


----------



## Judazzz

Fido, I'm warning you - wheter you find that funny or not, comparing a muslim women to thrash is nothing more than blatant racism. So I strongly advice you to stop pushing the limits...


----------



## K fizzly

jefandniko said:


> kfizzle get your fact striaght the guy was brazilan and roman catholic.and understand muslims arent victims they choose inocent people as victim.i livein nyc now when you take the subway they check everyones bags.even mine.no racial profiling and ill tell im glad they do.people feel safer.this jihad b.s change our way of living.it aint our fault the extremist take your holy koran and use it to preach hate against cilivation.iwas was five blocks from the towers when they fell lost 6 dear friends i dont blame muslims i blame extremist.all i can say is god bless george bush and the usa.
> [snapback]1128071[/snapback]​


jihad-struggle...not holy war



dan-uk said:


> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

dude u are soooooooooooooooo full of hot air..."omg protect my countrymen...save the queen...long live britain...i love my fellow saxons"...gimme a f*cking break u sound so f*cking cheesy...i mean really now...if u had that much love for the queen and ur fellow country men..why didnt u join the british army...why dont u just become a vigilante like batman helping out ur fellow country men who are being robbed or killed if u love them that much...why dont u cry when u see the news and see a fellow countryman dies if u have that much love for them

u could give a rats ass about ur fellow countrymen...if u were in ne terrorist situation u wouldnt be trying to save ur fellow countrymen...ud run and save yourself...so stop with those cheesy ass line ...u swear like ud die for a random british dude cuz hes ur countryman


----------



## b_ack51

K fizzly said:


> dude u are soooooooooooooooo full of hot air..."omg protect my countrymen...save the queen...long live britain...i love my fellow saxons"...gimme a f*cking break u sound so f*cking cheesy...i mean really now...if u had that much love for the queen and ur fellow country men..why didnt u join the british army...why dont u just become a vigilante like batman helping out ur fellow country men who are being robbed or killed if u love them that much...why dont u cry when u see the news and see a fellow countryman dies if u have that much love for them
> 
> u could give a rats ass about ur fellow countrymen...if u were in ne terrorist situation u wouldnt be trying to save ur fellow countrymen...ud run and save yourself...so stop with those cheesy ass line ...u swear like ud die for a random british dude cuz hes ur countryman
> [snapback]1128556[/snapback]​


Just because you love your country doesn't mean you have to go into battle for them. Maybe back in the 1700s when all they had were men, swords, maybe a gun, archers, etc. Nowadays you can help you country, support your country, love your country without joining the army. An example for you, in WW2 they wouldn't allow women to fight, so what did women do, they went and got jobs at factories building tanks, planes, etc.

Open your mind Kfizzly, please fill your brain with useful knowledge, read a history book, don't just watch TV. You're about to go into college, please start reading and exercise your own thinking and your own mind.


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> jefandniko said:
> 
> 
> 
> kfizzle get your fact striaght the guy was brazilan and roman catholic.and understand muslims arent victims they choose inocent people as victim.i livein nyc now when you take the subway they check everyones bags.even mine.no racial profiling and ill tell im glad they do.people feel safer.this jihad b.s change our way of living.it aint our fault the extremist take your holy koran and use it to preach hate against cilivation.iwas was five blocks from the towers when they fell lost 6 dear friends i dont blame muslims i blame extremist.all i can say is god bless george bush and the usa.
> [snapback]1128071[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> jihad-struggle...not holy war
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the situation is getting out of control,i think the terrorist threat to england is bigger than ever.We need to withdraw british troops from around the world and use them to patrol englands largest cities,they need to set up check points for security checks and keep to a shoot to kill policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128317[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WoW!
> If you think like that then the terrorist will win. You really want to live in a "Police/Military State"?
> [snapback]1128344[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are using our miliitary to protect other countrys when we should be protecting our own.:nod:
> [snapback]1128348[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You avoided my question... You stated that you wanted your military to patrol your streets and to have check points. You even stated that you want a shoot to kill policy. Do you really want this? Something like that could mean the end of your freedoms. And that could be tha start of a Fascism.
> [snapback]1128366[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it helps protect my fellow countrymen.......then yea.Show no mercy against england's enemies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128372[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude u are soooooooooooooooo full of hot air..."omg protect my countrymen...save the queen...long live britain...i love my fellow saxons"...gimme a f*cking break u sound so f*cking cheesy...i mean really now...if u had that much love for the queen and ur fellow country men..why didnt u join the british army...why dont u just become a vigilante like batman helping out ur fellow country men who are being robbed or killed if u love them that much...why dont u cry when u see the news and see a fellow countryman dies if u have that much love for them
> 
> u could give a rats ass about ur fellow countrymen...if u were in ne terrorist situation u wouldnt be trying to save ur fellow countrymen...ud run and save yourself...so stop with those cheesy ass line ...u swear like ud die for a random british dude cuz hes ur countryman
> [snapback]1128556[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

k-fizz you just would not understand.Us fellow saxons would always help each other if need be.Its all to to with bloodties and heritage.If england was invaded tommorow,i would be the first man to take up arms and to defend the land of the saxons.


----------



## K fizzly

by buying "george bush is great" and "support our troops" stickers...why would i stick that on my bumper...i wouldnt be able to peel it off

but every damn post he has...its long live britain countrymen this country man that...long live the queen


----------



## Fido

"Name a serious act of terror in the past 30 years without Muslim Extreemists involvement. The jury is still out as to whether Muslims were involved in Oklahoma City. And we will except the IRA because 
1 they did not seek soft targets consistntly
2 they called and warned people in time to evacuate their targets
3 they have not bombed anything in quite a while.

And Christianity is not neccesarily the truth. Organized religion makes me nervous in general"


----------



## K fizzly

Fido said:


> "Name a serious act of terror in the past 30 years without Muslim Extreemists involvement. The jury is still out as to whether Muslims were involved in Oklahoma City. And we will except the IRA because
> 1 they did not seek soft targets consistntly
> 2 they called and warned people in time to evacuate their targets
> 3 they have not bombed anything in quite a while.
> 
> And Christianity is not neccesarily the truth. Organized religion makes me nervous in general"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128576[/snapback]​


hey ...nm


----------



## dan-uk

Fido said:


> "Name a serious act of terror in the past 30 years without Muslim Extreemists involvement. The jury is still out as to whether Muslims were involved in Oklahoma City. And we will except the IRA because
> 1 they did not seek soft targets consistntly
> 2 they called and warned people in time to evacuate their targets
> 3 they have not bombed anything in quite a while.
> 
> And Christianity is not neccesarily the truth. Organized religion makes me nervous in general"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128576[/snapback]​


and the IRA is surported by u.s.a.........damn those irish-americans :laugh:


----------



## User

A lot of sh*t out the mouth in this thread.


----------



## User

K fizzly said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Name a serious act of terror in the past 30 years without Muslim Extreemists involvement. The jury is still out as to whether Muslims were involved in Oklahoma City. And we will except the IRA because
> 1 they did not seek soft targets consistntly
> 2 they called and warned people in time to evacuate their targets
> 3 they have not bombed anything in quite a while.
> 
> And Christianity is not neccesarily the truth. Organized religion makes me nervous in general"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128576[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> hey ...nm
> [snapback]1128580[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## K fizzly

i wonder wut braveheart has to say


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> i wonder wut braveheart has to say
> [snapback]1128593[/snapback]​


sh*t i just realised i am almost flooding this thread!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fido

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder wut braveheart has to say
> [snapback]1128593[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> nothing he is dead :laugh:
> [snapback]1128594[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Braveheart doesnt post much anymore....anyways

The funny thing is, fundamentalist Christians, and fundamentalist Muslims share many same core principles and values.. whether they want to admit it or not.


----------



## K fizzly

yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail


----------



## User

K fizzly said:


> yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail
> [snapback]1128601[/snapback]​


Christian fundamentalists have nearly lost their face through discordance and unwillingness of American people and culture to follow them completely. Europe will not follow Christian fundamentalists now. Muslim fundamentalism must be stripped the same way across Europe and USA and eventually the mideast. In other words pervert the religious and religion. Take anyway the need to blast innocence people. Relax the religion and authoritarian rule of it and from it.


----------



## dan-uk

User said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail
> [snapback]1128601[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Christian fundamentalists have nearly lost their face through discordance and unwillingness of American people and culture to follow them completely. Europe will not follow Christian fundamentalists now. Muslim fundamentalism must be stripped the same way across Europe and USA and eventually the mideast. In other words pervert the religious and religion. Take anyway the need to blast innocence people. Relax the religion and authoritarian rule of it and from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128617[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The problem is that these muslim extremists are obsessed with allah,thats why whenver they kill they scream out......allah snackbar......allah snackbar :nod:


----------



## K fizzly

dan-uk said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail
> [snapback]1128601[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Christian fundamentalists have nearly lost their face through discordance and unwillingness of American people and culture to follow them completely. Europe will not follow Christian fundamentalists now. Muslim fundamentalism must be stripped the same way across Europe and USA and eventually the mideast. In other words pervert the religious and religion. Take anyway the need to blast innocence people. Relax the religion and authoritarian rule of it and from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128617[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these muslim extremists are obsessed with allah,thats why whenver they kill they scream out......allah snackbar......allah snackbar :nod:
> [snapback]1128621[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

snack bar...


----------



## delta

red&black said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe me, go and actually read the Patriot Act of 2001. Our constitutional rights are eroding away right before our eyes and most people don't even realize it.
> [snapback]1128041[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They can arrest you, hold you, search your house/car /work etc. then a few months later release you and say oops sorry guess we had the wrong guy. All of you people arguing probable cause have no argument, it is no longer needed to arrest/detain/search you.
> [snapback]1128113[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when your arrested the cop has to fill out an affidavit of probable cause. they cannot search your car without your consent unless they have a search warrant and the same thing goes with searching oyur house.
> 
> they cannot arrest you unless you have done something wrong. the onely search they are allowed to preform on you without you consent is a "pat-down" search. if a cop sais i smelled alcohol on his breath so they decide to search your car car and don't find alcohol but find another legal substance in your car, you blow a 0.0 on a breathalizer than the whole search will be thrown out (if you get a lawyer that actually knows what their talking about). if you are pulled over for a minor traffic violation and the police start asking questions like "have you been drinking tonight" and you simply answer no than their is still no prob. cause than they decide to persue further it illegal search and siezure. also you are free to leave at any point in time. after they give you your ticket , your free to leave at any point in time. you don't have to answer all of the questions they ask you, it's people that start talking to the police because they don't know their right that ususally end up incriminating themselves.
> 
> you may wanna do a little more research before making bogus statements.
> [snapback]1128158[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

all a cop has to do is say he smelled dope comin from your car and he can search it. All a cop hasto do to get an arrest is to say u did it and no their doesnt halfta be evidence. Yes a good lawyer will get u off the charges easy but thats after youve been arrested, held on 20hr, and charged. 
I was arrested car searched nothing found all on prob cause all legal acording to the judge. After the arrest the cop filled out 5 affidavidt's all of which contradicted the other but ya cant do nothin when a judge tells ya a cops job is to "lie cheat, and steal" and yes i have a good lawyer so i think u might wanna do more researce before spittin out bogus statements 
oh and before ya say i had a bad lawyer mine is Dee Wampler can u say $


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail
> [snapback]1128601[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Christian fundamentalists have nearly lost their face through discordance and unwillingness of American people and culture to follow them completely. Europe will not follow Christian fundamentalists now. Muslim fundamentalism must be stripped the same way across Europe and USA and eventually the mideast. In other words pervert the religious and religion. Take anyway the need to blast innocence people. Relax the religion and authoritarian rule of it and from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128617[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these muslim extremists are obsessed with allah,thats why whenver they kill they scream out......allah snackbar......allah snackbar :nod:
> [snapback]1128621[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> snack bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128626[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

watch the execution vids,they say it all the damn time


----------



## Fido

dan-uk said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail
> [snapback]1128601[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Christian fundamentalists have nearly lost their face through discordance and unwillingness of American people and culture to follow them completely. Europe will not follow Christian fundamentalists now. Muslim fundamentalism must be stripped the same way across Europe and USA and eventually the mideast. In other words pervert the religious and religion. Take anyway the need to blast innocence people. Relax the religion and authoritarian rule of it and from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128617[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these muslim extremists are obsessed with allah,thats why whenver they kill they scream out......allah snackbar......allah snackbar :nod:
> [snapback]1128621[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Koran (9-29)

"Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."










kill those who are not Muslim?

Terrorist follow the Koran to the letter. If someone doubts this, they should read it for themselves.


----------



## User

dan-uk said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail
> [snapback]1128601[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Christian fundamentalists have nearly lost their face through discordance and unwillingness of American people and culture to follow them completely. Europe will not follow Christian fundamentalists now. Muslim fundamentalism must be stripped the same way across Europe and USA and eventually the mideast. In other words pervert the religious and religion. Take anyway the need to blast innocence people. Relax the religion and authoritarian rule of it and from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128617[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these muslim extremists are obsessed with allah,thats why whenver they kill they scream out......allah snackbar......allah snackbar :nod:
> [snapback]1128621[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

My point is, that can be fixed. Take Fizzle, I believe he is muslim, he was just in a strip club the other night. I don't see Fizz as a threat to security because he's adopted western life - but also he's not been brainwashed with full fundamentalism like many countless in other countries.


----------



## dan-uk

Fido said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea but the only thing thats different...is that in america a priest can call prophet muhammad (pbuh) a terrorist and not get in trouble for it...but if a muslim said ne thing...he dprolly be deported or in jail
> [snapback]1128601[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Christian fundamentalists have nearly lost their face through discordance and unwillingness of American people and culture to follow them completely. Europe will not follow Christian fundamentalists now. Muslim fundamentalism must be stripped the same way across Europe and USA and eventually the mideast. In other words pervert the religious and religion. Take anyway the need to blast innocence people. Relax the religion and authoritarian rule of it and from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128617[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that these muslim extremists are obsessed with allah,thats why whenver they kill they scream out......allah snackbar......allah snackbar :nod:
> [snapback]1128621[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Koran (9-29)
> 
> "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill those who are not Muslim?
> [snapback]1128633[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

good post


----------



## K fizzly

its allah whoakbar

and filo...ne one can go online and look for quotes that are taken out of context from ne religous book..so dont start that now


----------



## User

Fido said:


> Koran (9-29)
> 
> "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill those who are not Muslim?
> 
> Terrorist follow the Koran to the letter. If someone doubts this, they should read it for themselves.
> [snapback]1128633[/snapback]​


Ignore that Fido, I know its used by terrorists doesn't mean everyone carry's out those actions. Its similar to verses in the bible and Torah. Its also similar to christians using sodom and gomorrah to bash gays, lesbians, and all ass fockers.

The key is incorporation and assimilation


----------



## Fido

User said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koran (9-29)
> 
> "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill those who are not Muslim?
> 
> Terrorist follow the Koran to the letter. If someone doubts this, they should read it for themselves.
> [snapback]1128633[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore that Fido, I know its used by terrorists doesn't mean everyone carry's out those actions. Its similar to verses in the bible and Torah. Its also similar to christians using sodom and gomorrah to bash gays, lesbians, and all ass fockers.
> 
> The key is incorporation and assimilation
> [snapback]1128649[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Point taken. But try to name one Muslim country that has peacful coexistance with the non-Muslims.


----------



## K fizzly

malaysia and indonesia


----------



## User

Fido said:


> User said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fido said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koran (9-29)
> 
> "Fight those who believe not in Allah nor the Last Day, nor hold that forbidden which hath been forbidden by Allah and His Messenger, nor acknowledge the Religion of Truth, from among the People of the Book, until they pay the Jizya with willing submission, and feel themselves subdued."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kill those who are not Muslim?
> 
> Terrorist follow the Koran to the letter. If someone doubts this, they should read it for themselves.
> [snapback]1128633[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore that Fido, I know its used by terrorists doesn't mean everyone carry's out those actions. Its similar to verses in the bible and Torah. Its also similar to christians using sodom and gomorrah to bash gays, lesbians, and all ass fockers.
> 
> The key is incorporation and assimilation
> [snapback]1128649[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Point taken. But try to name one Muslim country that has peacful coexistance with the non-Muslims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128653[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Turkey and really Jordan are placid currently.


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> malaysia and indonesia
> [snapback]1128655[/snapback]​


Yeah thats why the muslims in those country are going around burning christian villages.


----------



## Fido

Hypothetical question here:

I wonder where the US would be if there was not the seperation of church and state?

Would it still be a semi-peaceful juggernaut or a monolithic giant bent on world conquest?


----------



## K fizzly

name a country that does have peace....the world is a fucked up place rite now...the only peace full place in the world is antarctica...u swear like christians are the angels on this earth or jews...


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> name a country that does have peace....the world is a fucked up place rite now...the only peace full place in the world is antarctica...u swear like christians are the angels on this earth or jews...
> [snapback]1128664[/snapback]​


Its known fact that 90% of wars on this planet involve muslims....

1.darfor (africa)=hundreds of thousands of black christians murdered by muslim soldiers and extremists.

2.indonesia/malasia=christian villages burnt down and the locals killed by muslim extremists

3.israil=hundreds of isralis killed by suicide bombing muslims.

4. 9/11(u.s.a)=more than 3000 people killed by muslim extremists..............it goes on and on..these are just couple of examples.









p.s and no im not being racist!


----------



## User

Fido said:


> Hypothetical question here:
> 
> I wonder where the US would be if there was not the seperation of church and state?
> 
> Would it still be a semi-peaceful juggernaut or a monolithic giant bent on world conquest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128662[/snapback]​


Our founding fathers wasn't hardcore christians they just believed in "a God". I believe most American-Christians are like that. Checks and balances neutralized church and state, which is barely seperate even today. And reason enough why C's & B's, bill of rights, constitution, ECT, shouldn't be fucked with.

I have never and still don't see USA a monolithic giant bent on world conquest. If anything takes us down it will be within and intertwined with fascism, rather religious fascism or nationalist fascism or a combo.


----------



## DrewBoOty

[tinfoil hat] It was actually an assassination, using the current bombings and fear of another as a coverup. [/tinfoil hat]


----------



## K fizzly

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> name a country that does have peace....the world is a fucked up place rite now...the only peace full place in the world is antarctica...u swear like christians are the angels on this earth or jews...
> [snapback]1128664[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Its known fact that 90% of wars on this planet involve muslims....
> 
> 1.darfor (africa)=hundreds of thousands of black christians murdered by muslim soldiers and extremists.
> 
> 2.indonesia/malasia=christian villages burnt down and the locals killed by muslim extremists
> 
> 3.israil=hundreds of isralis killed by suicide bombing muslims.
> 
> 4. 9/11(u.s.a)=more than 3000 people killed by muslim extremists..............it goes on and on..these are just couple of examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s and no im not being racist!
> [snapback]1128671[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i cant counter that because i dont know enuff about the world to say ne thing...


----------



## Fido

Drew said:


> [tinfoil hat] It was actually an assassination, using the current bombings and fear of another as a coverup. [/tinfoil hat]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128677[/snapback]​


???


----------



## Jewelz

K fizzly said:


> *
> i cant counter that because i dont know enuff about the world to say ne thing...*
> [snapback]1128684[/snapback]​


I am framing this quote - for the next time you decide to start complaining and arguing


----------



## Jewelz

8 pages and going because a Brazilian got shot on a subway...


----------



## DrewBoOty

Fido said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> 
> [tinfoil hat] It was actually an assassination, using the current bombings and fear of another as a coverup. [/tinfoil hat]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128677[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128686[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Judazzz

dan-uk said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> name a country that does have peace....the world is a fucked up place rite now...the only peace full place in the world is antarctica...u swear like christians are the angels on this earth or jews...
> [snapback]1128664[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Its known fact that 90% of wars on this planet involve muslims....
> 
> 1.darfor (africa)=hundreds of thousands of black christians murdered by muslim soldiers and extremists.
> 
> 2.indonesia/malasia=christian villages burnt down and the locals killed by muslim extremists
> 
> 3.israil=hundreds of isralis killed by suicide bombing muslims.
> 
> 4. 9/11(u.s.a)=more than 3000 people killed by muslim extremists..............it goes on and on..these are just couple of examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s and no im not being racist!
> [snapback]1128671[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Dont forget the other side of the story:

1. Thousands of Palestines killed because of an illegal occupation (which can be traced back to the Israeli's holy book, btw., for those that like the emphasis the role of religion in these affairs)

2. 200.000 Chechens killed by Russians over the last 10 years (which is 20% of the total population)

3. Tens of thousands of muslims died on various places, either by direct or indirect American support or intervention (or lack there of, after making initial promises), both before and after 9/11

4. Tens of thousands of Kurds being killed by the Turkish authorities over the last 2 decades

And while this is just civilian casualties, the list goes on and on, just like the list of non-muslims being victimized by muslims goes on and on.

Bottom line is that problems don't sprout up out of nowhere: cause and effect is as much applicable to world history/affairs as it is to science. Now this isn't said to justify what terrorists are doing (because it can't be justified), but things don't happen out of the blue.
But that is conveniently "forgotten" by those that prefer a bleeding heart "It's always us that are the victims" mentality. But suit yourself....

Fido: want a non-muslim terrorist movement? How about the Shining Path... They killed more civilians than Al Qaeda has (so far). How about the contra-militaries (many of them backed up by the US) in many of the Latin and South American nations? How about ETA, Bader Meinhoff, and all those countless other left-wing movements in Europe?


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

I have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.


----------



## Fido

Jewelz said:


> 8 pages and going because a Brazilian got shot on a subway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128698[/snapback]​


Refer to your avatar











Judazzz said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> name a country that does have peace....the world is a fucked up place rite now...the only peace full place in the world is antarctica...u swear like christians are the angels on this earth or jews...
> [snapback]1128664[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Its known fact that 90% of wars on this planet involve muslims....
> 
> 1.darfor (africa)=hundreds of thousands of black christians murdered by muslim soldiers and extremists.
> 
> 2.indonesia/malasia=christian villages burnt down and the locals killed by muslim extremists
> 
> 3.israil=hundreds of isralis killed by suicide bombing muslims.
> 
> 4. 9/11(u.s.a)=more than 3000 people killed by muslim extremists..............it goes on and on..these are just couple of examples.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s and no im not being racist!
> [snapback]1128671[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont forget the other side of the story:
> 
> 1. Thousands of Palestines killed because of an illegal occupation (which can be traced back to the Israeli's holy book, btw., for those that like the emphasis the role of religion in these affairs)
> 
> 2. 200.000 Chechens killed by Russians over the last 10 years (which is 20% of the total population)
> 
> 3. Tens of thousands of muslims died on various places, either by direct or indirect American support or intervention (or lack there of, after making initial promises), both before and after 9/11
> 
> 4. Tens of thousands of Kurds being killed by the Turkish authorities over the last 2 decades
> 
> And while this is just civilian casualties, the list goes on and on, just like the list of non-muslims being victimized by muslims goes on and on.
> 
> Bottom line is that problems don't sprout up out of nowhere: cause and effect is as much applicable to world history/affairs as it is to science. Now this isn't said to justify what terrorists are doing (because it can't be justified), but things don't happen out of the blue.
> But that is conveniently "forgotten" by those that prefer a bleeding heart "It's always us that are the victims" mentality. But suit yourself....
> 
> Fido: want a non-muslim terrorist movement? How about the Shining Path... They killed more civilians than Al Qaeda has (so far). How about the contra-militaries (many of them backed up by the US) in many of the Latin and South American nations? How about ETA? How about countless other left-wing movements in Europe?
> [snapback]1128700[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If all christians took everything in the christian Bible to heart, we would have our fair share of problems.

Attacks against abortion clinics: Check

Attacks against Gays/lesbians: Check

Attacks against people of other religions: Check

It is true, Christianity has done its fair share of killing as well.


----------



## alan

K fizzly said:


> they even had him on the ground and shot him 5 times
> [snapback]1126775[/snapback]​


why did he run??. its ok to sit there judging our police but you want to take a good look at yours first,they aint no f***ing angels.some bloke is acting very suspicious just after some bombs went off.......got shot.wrong or right ?who knows but he might have been running full of explosives to blow up one of our relatives......think on before you judge


----------



## Judazzz

Fido said:


> It is true, Christianity has done its fair share of killing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128704[/snapback]​


Don't forget the morals and values they impose on others, non-believers and non-Christians alike, through politics. It doesn't kill, but it does erode away the democratic fundaments.

Every religion and every nation in this world has plenty of blood on its hands - it's human nature to dominate, if necessary by killing those opposed to it. Religion is just one of the motivations, although I admit it's a very strong one that is hard to deal with.


----------



## User

Fido said:


> If all christians took everything in the christian Bible to heart, we would have our fair share of problems.
> 
> Attacks against abortion clinics: Check
> 
> Attacks against Gays/lesbians: Check
> 
> Attacks against people of other religions: Check
> 
> It is true, Christianity has done its fair share of killing as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128704[/snapback]​


True.

But no where in the bible does it say thou shall blow up abortion clinics, murder gays lesbians, ect. Its all horseshit. No where in the Quran does it say go blow up a mall, behead Americans, ect. No where in the Torah does it say go run the f*ck over a 12 year old Palestinian boy with a army tank.


----------



## matc

> i have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.


man i don't know what to say...you are ridiculous


----------



## dan-uk

Just think if these terrorists keep attacking england...the british government might give the go ahead to equip the british public with guns so we can defend ourselves.

i will place my order now.........1.SA80 assault rifle

2.9mm glock (sidearm)

3.survival knife

4.kevler vest

5.ammo........................


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

matc07098702 said:


> i have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.
> 
> 
> 
> man i don't know what to say...you are ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128724[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Whatever... Call me rediculous if you want... Because I don't care what you think.
That's how I feel about it and it's not going to change.


----------



## Fido

not good.


----------



## Azeral

Well I've read all the info. He wasn't a terrorist. He was in the wrong place at the wrong time. The country is under high alert and it is their policy.

Would they have shot him if he looked like a native Britain....probably not.

The police made a mistake but you have to ask yourselves....do you want the police to hold back when they suspect someone is trying to cause harm to the masses?

This is the same thing going on in america. How far do we want our police and government to go to protect us from terorist activity.

At some point we forfeit our basic freedom, so we must decide at what point is it to much? Are we sacrificing to much to protect our safety?


----------



## johndeere

Azeral said:


> Well I've read all the info. He wasn't a terrorist. He was in the wrong place at the wrong time. The country is under high alert and it is their policy.
> 
> Would they have shot him if he looked like a native Britain....probably not.
> 
> The police made a mistake but you have to ask yourselves....do you want the police to hold back when they suspect someone is trying to cause harm to the masses?
> 
> This is the same thing going on in america. How far do we want our police and government to go to protect us from terorist activity.
> 
> At some point we forfeit our basic freedom, so we must decide at what point is it to much? Are we sacrificing to much to protect our safety?
> [snapback]1128740[/snapback]​


It's not worth loosing our freedom for safety. Close the borders to anyone without the proper permits and do your best to keep the scum out. The rest we'll deal with if it comes to that ourselves(police and regular citizens) after all we do have the tools to get down ourselves if we have to.


----------



## User

Azeral said:


> Well I've read all the info. He wasn't a terrorist. He was in the wrong place at the wrong time. The country is under high alert and it is their policy.
> 
> Would they have shot him if he looked like a native Britain....probably not.
> 
> The police made a mistake but you have to ask yourselves....do you want the police to hold back when they suspect someone is trying to cause harm to the masses?
> 
> This is the same thing going on in america. How far do we want our police and government to go to protect us from terorist activity.
> 
> *At some point we forfeit our basic freedom, so we must decide at what point is it to much? Are we sacrificing to much to protect our safety?*
> [snapback]1128740[/snapback]​


Freedom has a limit even with a democracy, we're not anarchist society. We live in controlled freedom, which may sound stupid but true. I believe its healthy to be concerned about rights sacrifice, but people may also become over paranoid.

Do you have an example of sacrifice of rights ?


----------



## sadboy

*DaisyDarko* said:


> I have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.
> [snapback]1128702[/snapback]​


Sure lets give up all of our personal freedoms which is what this country was based on. Sure lets have video camera's in our "OWN" homes. Lets just take away everything that hundereds of thousands dead to give us. Why, because the "Masses" fear death. The only thing that is centain in life is "Death".

1984 by George Orwell anyone?


----------



## dan-uk

Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.


----------



## Azeral

User said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've read all the info. He wasn't a terrorist. He was in the wrong place at the wrong time. The country is under high alert and it is their policy.
> 
> Would they have shot him if he looked like a native Britain....probably not.
> 
> The police made a mistake but you have to ask yourselves....do you want the police to hold back when they suspect someone is trying to cause harm to the masses?
> 
> This is the same thing going on in america. How far do we want our police and government to go to protect us from terorist activity.
> 
> *At some point we forfeit our basic freedom, so we must decide at what point is it to much? Are we sacrificing to much to protect our safety?*
> [snapback]1128740[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Freedom has a limit even with a democracy, we're not anarchist society. We live in controlled freedom, which may sound stupid but true. I believe its healthy to be concerned about rights sacrifice, but people may also become over paranoid.
> 
> Do you have an example of sacrifice of rights ?
> [snapback]1128756[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

You haven't seen it? Machine guns in airports, unlawfull search and seizure, incarceration without charge, shoot first ask questions later, An agent on every corner prying into to the daily lives of normal citizens. That is why I said how far are willing to go for safety? Because you can have it but the government and police agencies are going to have intelligence agents at every turn. Taking in people for simply speaking against the government......that is the extreme.

But to completely satisfy the populaces need to feel safe from it....the cost, is a police state. You cannot provide 100% safety from isolated groups of people. Impossible.


----------



## K fizzly

*DaisyDarko* said:


> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.
> 
> 
> 
> man i don't know what to say...you are ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128724[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever... Call me rediculous if you want... Because I don't care what you think.
> That's how I feel about it and it's not going to change.
> [snapback]1128735[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

i agree with u...in the quran it says that one day ...the jews will be so powerful they will take over the world...and at one point no muslims will exist...and at another point only muslims will exist

i can see the first 2 stages taking place rite now...and i wont be surprised if we become a dying breed


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

sadboy said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.
> [snapback]1128702[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sure lets give up all of our personal freedoms which is what this country was based on. Sure lets have video camera's in our "OWN" homes. Lets just take away everything that hundereds of thousands dead to give us. Why, because the "Masses" fear death. The only thing that is centain in life is "Death".
> 
> 1984 by George Orwell anyone?
> [snapback]1128758[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

OMG...I never said all personal freedoms... And about the camera's in the home, I was just stating that my childrens lives are worth more than anyone seeing what I do in my home... Which btw will never happen. Nothing is really being taken away.
What extra camera in the streets, and random checking of bags and purses is really putting a dent in peoples personal freedoms?... I have seen people trow fits at airports because they have to get their bags checked.. It's rediculous.
That's all I'm saying, so don't throw Orwell at me.


----------



## User

Azeral said:


> You haven't seen it? Machine guns in airports, unlawfull search and seizure, incarceration without charge, shoot first ask questions later, An agent on every corner prying into to the daily lives of normal citizens. That is why I said how far are willing to go for safety? Because you can have it but the government and police agencies are going to have intelligence agents at every turn. Taking in people for simply speaking against the government......that is the extreme.
> 
> But to completely satisfy the populaces need to feel safe from it....the cost, is a police state. You cannot provide 100% safety from isolated groups of people. Impossible.
> [snapback]1128771[/snapback]​


I don't know, that sounds like a nation at war to me. I haven't heard any American citizen (that isn't suspected of terror) compain. I mean people make it sound like everything has and is being taken away.

Even with a police state you will not be 100% safe.


----------



## crazyklown89

sadboy said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.
> [snapback]1128702[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Sure lets give up all of our personal freedoms which is what this country was based on. Sure lets have video camera's in our "OWN" homes. Lets just take away everything that hundereds of thousands dead to give us. Why, because the "Masses" fear death. The only thing that is centain in life is "Death".
> 
> 1984 by George Orwell anyone?
> [snapback]1128758[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Eventually we'll evolve into the Brave New World.


----------



## Xenon

dan-uk said:


> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​


If that includes racist or derogatory posts, good choice.


----------



## Fido

dan-uk said:


> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​


X2


----------



## User

*DaisyDarko* said:


> OMG...I never said all personal freedoms... And about the camera's in the home, I was just stating that my childrens lives are worth more than anyone seeing what I do in my home... Which btw will never happen. Nothing is really being taken away.
> What extra camera in the streets, and random checking of bags and purses is really putting a dent in peoples personal freedoms?... *I have seen people trow fits at airports because they have to get their bags checked.. It's rediculous.*
> That's all I'm saying, so don't throw Orwell at me.
> [snapback]1128774[/snapback]​


Correct. What is the big deal about a bag search? God damn.


----------



## Mettle

crazyklown89 said:


> Eventually we'll evolve into the Brave New World.
> [snapback]1128783[/snapback]​


That book had a real sh!t ending. Actually. It was only good until about half way through when the plot seemed to change along with the characters. I was expecting better things from it.

As for all this talk about personal freedoms, etc... How many of you voted in the last election in your country? (For those of age.) And not just federal, but all levels of government. There's your first step to making a choice on what freedoms you want to keep or give up. Work it from there.


----------



## Azeral

User said:


> Azeral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You haven't seen it? Machine guns in airports, unlawfull search and seizure, incarceration without charge, shoot first ask questions later, An agent on every corner prying into to the daily lives of normal citizens. That is why I said how far are willing to go for safety? Because you can have it but the government and police agencies are going to have intelligence agents at every turn. Taking in people for simply speaking against the government......that is the extreme.
> 
> But to completely satisfy the populaces need to feel safe from it....the cost, is a police state. You cannot provide 100% safety from isolated groups of people. Impossible.
> [snapback]1128771[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, that sounds like a nation at war to me. I haven't heard any American citizen (that isn't suspected of terror) compain. I mean people make it sound like everything has and is being taken away.
> 
> Even with a police state you will not be 100% safe.
> [snapback]1128779[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I think the War on Terror is a fraud. A smokescreen to attain political agendas. I do not mean that we should not take steps to prevent terrorism but it is in no way a war.

War on Terror- A general enemy. Where is the enemy? In Iraq? Iran? You can fight this war anywhere. By proclaiming a "War on Terror" the government has enabled itself to fight anywhere it see's fit and for whatever reason". All of it disguised in "the War on Terror". Weren't the British terrorists....native Britains? What shall they do....declare war upon themselves?

Terrorism is a tool for those who do not have the ability to express their views militarily. The damage they inflict gains no good or tactical advantage nor will it. The damage caused to our nation or army is negligable. So why do they do it? I'll tell you exactly why, it is to strike fear in the populace and attempt to sway our views in their favor through fear. To take them seriously so to speak. Does it work? YES! because our media enables it. Do the terrorists win battles with it? Yes because some countries bow to the terror and withdraw to protect themselves from such a weapon.

How do you beat terrorism? Downplay it, don't give it credit and never bow to its demands. Show that it doesn't work. Don't go publicly on high alert but be on alert behind the scenes to protect yourselves. *Don't allow terrorism to be used as a vehicle to be heard.*


----------



## K fizzly

clap clap clap clap clap


----------



## dan-uk

9 pages,this just goes on and on ughhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## User

Azeral said:


> I think the War on Terror is a fraud. A smokescreen to attain political agendas. I do not mean that we should not take steps to prevent terrorism but it is in no way a war.
> 
> War on Terror- A general enemy. Where is the enemy? In Iraq? Iran? You can fight this war anywhere. By proclaiming a "War on Terror" the government has enabled itself to fight anywhere it see's fit and for whatever reason". All of it disguised in "the War on Terror". Weren't the British terrorists....native Britains? What shall they do....declare war upon themselves?
> 
> Terrorism is a tool for those who do not have the ability to express their views militarily. The damage they inflict gains no good or tactical advantage nor will it. The damage caused to our nation or army is negligable. So why do they do it? I'll tell you exactly why, it is to strike fear in the populace and attempt to sway our views in their favor through fear. To take them seriously so to speak. Does it work? YES! because our media enables it. Do the terrorists win battles with it? Yes because some countries bow to the terror and withdraw to protect themselves from such a weapon.
> 
> How do you beat terrorism? Downplay it, don't give it credit and never bow to its demands. Show that it doesn't work. Don't go publicly on high alert but be on alert behind the scenes to protect yourselves. *Don't allow terrorism to be used as a vehicle to be heard.*
> [snapback]1128812[/snapback]​





User said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes the only way you can defeat terrorists is by killing them with thier own sword...destroying evil with evil...so to speak
> [snapback]1128388[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> How do you do that ? You got to out-smart and out-wit the enemy, the smartest and quickest usually win the game. Best way is intelligence by local law enforcement at home not militarization of England. Terror war really isn't a war in sense people may think, at least not within the western borders, there isn't a lot of battlefield action for soldiers. But that's not for me to say, people of the UK must make that decision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128437[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I partly agree, saying that, I don't fully agree.


----------



## User

Azeral said:


> I think the War on Terror is a fraud. A smokescreen to attain political agendas. I do not mean that we should not take steps to prevent terrorism but it is in no way a war.
> 
> War on Terror- A general enemy. Where is the enemy? In Iraq? Iran? You can fight this war anywhere. By proclaiming a "War on Terror" the government has enabled itself to fight anywhere it see's fit and for whatever reason". All of it disguised in "the War on Terror". Weren't the British terrorists....native Britains? What shall they do....declare war upon themselves?
> 
> Terrorism is a tool for those who do not have the ability to express their views militarily. The damage they inflict gains no good or tactical advantage nor will it. The damage caused to our nation or army is negligable. So why do they do it? I'll tell you exactly why, it is to strike fear in the populace and attempt to sway our views in their favor through fear. To take them seriously so to speak. Does it work? YES! because our media enables it. Do the terrorists win battles with it? Yes because some countries bow to the terror and withdraw to protect themselves from such a weapon.
> 
> How do you beat terrorism? Downplay it, don't give it credit and never bow to its demands. Show that it doesn't work. Don't go publicly on high alert but be on alert behind the scenes to protect yourselves. *Don't allow terrorism to be used as a vehicle to be heard.*
> [snapback]1128812[/snapback]​


+



K fizzly said:


> clap clap clap clap clap
> [snapback]1128820[/snapback]​


=


K fizzly said:


> i cant counter that because i dont know enuff about the world to say ne thing...
> [snapback]1128684[/snapback]​


----------



## K fizzly

ey so u know that amber alert..with that mexican guy..u think if he runs from the cops and the cops have him on the ground...and the guy is wrestling with the cops...u think theyll shoot him 5 times?


----------



## dan-uk

K fizzly said:


> ey so u know that amber alert..with that mexican guy..u think if he runs from the cops and the cops have him on the ground...and the guy is wrestling with the cops...u think theyll shoot him 5 times?
> [snapback]1128837[/snapback]​


hopefully........death to all kiddie fiddlers


----------



## User

K fizzly said:


> i agree with u...in the quran it says that one day ...the jews will be so powerful they will take over the world...and at one point no muslims will exist...and at another point only muslims will exist
> 
> i can see the first 2 stages taking place rite now...and i wont be surprised if we become a dying breed
> [snapback]1128773[/snapback]​


I'm in that conspiracy, though I'm the part of the branch that wants to assimilate and incorporate.


----------



## lightning2004

K fizzly said:


> ey so u know that amber alert..with that mexican guy..u think if he runs from the cops and the cops have him on the ground...and the guy is wrestling with the cops...u think theyll shoot him 5 times?
> [snapback]1128837[/snapback]​


people who kidnap kids and molest and kill them should be givien the option to see the day of light the next day.kill them right there and then.just this week a guy got sentenced to death for kidnapping,molesting and killin a 5 year old girl..and then the same week a father takes his family camping then molest his 12 year old daughter and stabs her..death to all you motherphuckers out there


----------



## Xenon

All I can say is.


----------



## outlook8

K fizzly said:


> ey so u know that amber alert..with that mexican guy..u think if he runs from the cops and the cops have him on the ground...and the guy is wrestling with the cops...u think theyll shoot him 5 times?
> [snapback]1128837[/snapback]​


he deserves it, and not just because he is mexican...


----------



## dan-uk

Xenon said:


> All I can say is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128944[/snapback]​


hell yeaaaaaaaa


----------



## User

K fizzly said:


> ey so u know that amber alert..with that mexican guy..u think if he runs from the cops and the cops have him on the ground...and the guy is wrestling with the cops...u think theyll shoot him 5 times?
> [snapback]1128837[/snapback]​


I would not have an issue with cops if they shot him.









He is running from the law and he's dangerous to another life - the kid.

BTW


----------



## DiXoN

dan-uk said:


> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​


same here but i am a finger tip away.

anyway the reason the brazilian was shot was down to the fact the bombs that did not go off had clues to the bomb makers/carriers, one of which was an address which the brazillian walked out of and was tailed by the police.
as soon as he walked into the tube station they tried to stop him and shouted they were police. when he ran into the tube he grabbed a passenger and tripped.
the cop shot him in the head (not the body as it may trigger the bomb) 5 times (as per the gibralter SAS incident.
they did the correct thing he made a mistake.
i feel sorry for his family but its the sign of the times.

Death to all terrorists.
F u Kfizzly.

dixon


----------



## lightning2004

DiXoN said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> same here but i am a finger tip away.
> 
> anyway the reason the brazilian was shot was down to the fact the bombs that did not go off had clues to the bomb makers/carriers, one of which was an address which the brazillian walked out of and was tailed by the police.
> as soon as he walked into the tube station they tried to stop him and shouted they were police. when he ran into the tube he grabbed a passenger and tripped.
> the cop shot him in the head (not the body as it may trigger the bomb) 5 times (as per the gibralter SAS incident.
> they did the correct thing he made a mistake.
> i feel sorry for his family but its the sign of the times.
> 
> Death to all terrorists.
> F u Kfizzly.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1128964[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

you were doing ok till the end


----------



## outlook8

lightning2004 said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> same here but i am a finger tip away.
> 
> anyway the reason the brazilian was shot was down to the fact the bombs that did not go off had clues to the bomb makers/carriers, one of which was an address which the brazillian walked out of and was tailed by the police.
> as soon as he walked into the tube station they tried to stop him and shouted they were police. when he ran into the tube he grabbed a passenger and tripped.
> the cop shot him in the head (not the body as it may trigger the bomb) 5 times (as per the gibralter SAS incident.
> they did the correct thing he made a mistake.
> i feel sorry for his family but its the sign of the times.
> 
> Death to all terrorists.
> F u Kfizzly.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1128964[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you were doing ok till the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128967[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

whats wrong with the end??


----------



## dan-uk

................Together we will defeat terrorists............long live the anglosphere :nod:


----------



## lightning2004

its just gona open a new can of works telling fizzly FU..xenon has repedtly said no more swearing at other members..and for some reason fizzly is always getting in trouble for it..now im not sticking up for the guy or saying what he says is right..but hes just defending himself and gets banned for it.


----------



## red&black

delta said:


> red&black said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't believe me, go and actually read the Patriot Act of 2001. Our constitutional rights are eroding away right before our eyes and most people don't even realize it.
> [snapback]1128041[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> They can arrest you, hold you, search your house/car /work etc. then a few months later release you and say oops sorry guess we had the wrong guy. All of you people arguing probable cause have no argument, it is no longer needed to arrest/detain/search you.
> [snapback]1128113[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when your arrested the cop has to fill out an affidavit of probable cause. they cannot search your car without your consent unless they have a search warrant and the same thing goes with searching oyur house.
> 
> they cannot arrest you unless you have done something wrong. the onely search they are allowed to preform on you without you consent is a "pat-down" search. if a cop sais i smelled alcohol on his breath so they decide to search your car car and don't find alcohol but find another legal substance in your car, you blow a 0.0 on a breathalizer than the whole search will be thrown out (if you get a lawyer that actually knows what their talking about). if you are pulled over for a minor traffic violation and the police start asking questions like "have you been drinking tonight" and you simply answer no than their is still no prob. cause than they decide to persue further it illegal search and siezure. also you are free to leave at any point in time. after they give you your ticket , your free to leave at any point in time. you don't have to answer all of the questions they ask you, it's people that start talking to the police because they don't know their right that ususally end up incriminating themselves.
> 
> you may wanna do a little more research before making bogus statements.
> [snapback]1128158[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all a cop has to do is say he smelled dope comin from your car and he can search it. All a cop hasto do to get an arrest is to say u did it and no their doesnt halfta be evidence. Yes a good lawyer will get u off the charges easy but thats after youve been arrested, held on 20hr, and charged.
> I was arrested car searched nothing found all on prob cause all legal acording to the judge. After the arrest the cop filled out 5 affidavidt's all of which contradicted the other but ya cant do nothin when a judge tells ya a cops job is to "lie cheat, and steal" and yes i have a good lawyer so i think u might wanna do more researce before spittin out bogus statements
> oh and before ya say i had a bad lawyer mine is Dee Wampler can u say $
> [snapback]1128630[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

so what was your actual charge... smelled like dope? you cant be arrested for absolutely nothing, iam sorry if you go to court the first thing they do is state the charges.


----------



## red&black

K fizzly said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.
> 
> 
> 
> man i don't know what to say...you are ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128724[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever... Call me rediculous if you want... Because I don't care what you think.
> That's how I feel about it and it's not going to change.
> [snapback]1128735[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with u...in the quran it says that one day ...the jews will be so powerful they will take over the world...and at one point no muslims will exist...and at another point only muslims will exist
> 
> i can see the first 2 stages taking place rite now...and i wont be surprised if we become a dying breed
> [snapback]1128773[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

you blow yourselves up!!!


----------



## Mettle

red&black said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matc07098702 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen posts in this thread where people are bitching about their "personal right to freedom". I think people are overly concerned with this other safety.
> I don't mind the extra camera's, I don't mind having my purse or bags checked.
> Hell, I would be willing to have camera's put up in my house for constant surveillance if it meant that my children would be safe.
> The fact of the matter is that the world is changing for the worst, this is never going to stop, I see it getting worse (terrorism).
> There is going to have to be changes in the way we do things. So everyone is just going to have to get over the "freedom loss" aspect of it. It's not that much.
> I would much rather have to be searched or watched than have my children blown up at the mall by some radical p*ssy.
> 
> 
> 
> man i don't know what to say...you are ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128724[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever... Call me rediculous if you want... Because I don't care what you think.
> That's how I feel about it and it's not going to change.
> [snapback]1128735[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i agree with u...in the quran it says that one day ...the jews will be so powerful they will take over the world...and at one point no muslims will exist...and at another point only muslims will exist
> 
> i can see the first 2 stages taking place rite now...and i wont be surprised if we become a dying breed
> [snapback]1128773[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you blow yourselves up!!!
> [snapback]1129005[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## KumbiaQueens

DiXoN said:


> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Death to all terrorists.
> F u Kfizzly.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1128964[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Now was that called for?


----------



## Fido

KumbiaQueens said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Death to all terrorists.
> F u Kfizzly.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1128964[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now was that called for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1129021[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

X2


----------



## DiXoN

KumbiaQueens said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan-uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im unable to say what i realy think on here because i will end up getting banned,so i shall just keep my mouth shut hehe.:laugh:
> [snapback]1128767[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Death to all terrorists.
> F u Kfizzly.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1128964[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now was that called for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1129021[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yes very much so.
hes a racist and should be treated like one.
dixon


----------



## DiXoN

i forgot to add K Fizlly if it was not for muslim terrorists hes would still be alive today but then as he was a christian your probably not that bothered now.

and before you go on about me hating muslims etc i am going to a muslim country to visit a few friends in a couple of weeks time and some are also muslims.

dixon


----------



## lightning2004

DiXoN said:


> i forgot to add K Fizlly if it was not for muslim terrorists hes would still be alive today but then as he was a christian your probably not that bothered now.
> 
> and before you go on about me hating muslims etc i am going to a muslim country to visit a few friends in a couple of weeks time and some are also muslims.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1129028[/snapback]​


rightttttttt..just like a white guy isnt racisit just cause hes had black men in his house


----------



## K fizzly

man isnt this cute...

its funny tho how everyone is ban happy on me..but everyone else feel free to call me names...its ok tho

watch tho...if i say f*ck you...in the next 5 seconds that someone reports it theyll ban me...but when i report something...3 days later nothing still happens


----------



## DiXoN

lightning2004 said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to add K Fizlly if it was not for muslim terrorists hes would still be alive today but then as he was a christian your probably not that bothered now.
> 
> and before you go on about me hating muslims etc i am going to a muslim country to visit a few friends in a couple of weeks time and some are also muslims.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1129028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> rightttttttt..just like a white guy isnt racisit just cause hes had black men in his house
> [snapback]1129029[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

yeah right i just spend a few thousand to jet halfway around the world to make a point on a fish website you ignorant dick.

i dont think K fizzly is a knobhead because he's muslim its because he is a racist dickhead who likes causing trouble in the name of his religion

i feel strongly about this one check my posts i dont usually get involved in these types of threads but people like him boil my piss.
dixon


----------



## K fizzly

how am i racist...tell me wut did i say ...


----------



## lightning2004

DiXoN said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to add K Fizlly if it was not for muslim terrorists hes would still be alive today but then as he was a christian your probably not that bothered now.
> 
> and before you go on about me hating muslims etc i am going to a muslim country to visit a few friends in a couple of weeks time and some are also muslims.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1129028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> rightttttttt..just like a white guy isnt racisit just cause hes had black men in his house
> [snapback]1129029[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah right i just spend a few thousand to jet halfway around the world to make a point on a fish website you ignorant dick.
> 
> i dont think K fizzly is a knobhead because he's muslim its because he is a racist dickhead who likes causing trouble in the name of his religion
> 
> i feel strongly about this one check my posts i dont usually get involved in these types of threads but people like him boil my piss.
> dixon
> [snapback]1129046[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

if anything your just has bad has he is..


----------



## Fido

DiXoN said:


> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to add K Fizlly if it was not for muslim terrorists hes would still be alive today but then as he was a christian your probably not that bothered now.
> 
> and before you go on about me hating muslims etc i am going to a muslim country to visit a few friends in a couple of weeks time and some are also muslims.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1129028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> rightttttttt..just like a white guy isnt racisit just cause hes had black men in his house
> [snapback]1129029[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think K fizzly is a knobhead because he's muslim its because he is a racist dickhead who likes causing trouble in the name of his religion
> 
> [snapback]1129046[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

why must you







pfury lounge?


----------



## User

Muslims aren't a god-damed race!! Muslims are followers of Islam. Anyone can be Muslim.


----------



## DiXoN

Fido said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lightning2004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i forgot to add K Fizlly if it was not for muslim terrorists hes would still be alive today but then as he was a christian your probably not that bothered now.
> 
> and before you go on about me hating muslims etc i am going to a muslim country to visit a few friends in a couple of weeks time and some are also muslims.
> 
> dixon
> [snapback]1129028[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> rightttttttt..just like a white guy isnt racisit just cause hes had black men in his house
> [snapback]1129029[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think K fizzly is a knobhead because he's muslim its because he is a racist dickhead who likes causing trouble in the name of his religion
> 
> [snapback]1129046[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why must you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pfury lounge?
> [snapback]1129052[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

thats rich.

anyway i am off to answer some piranha questions.

dixon


----------



## User

User said:


> K fizzly said:
> 
> 
> 
> *i agree with u...in the quran it says that one day ...the jews will be so powerful they will take over the world...and at one point no muslims will exist...and at another point only muslims will exist
> 
> i can see the first 2 stages taking place rite now...and i wont be surprised if we become a dying breed*
> [snapback]1128773[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in that conspiracy, though I'm the part of the branch that wants to assimilate and incorporate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1128848[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Was Fizzle's statement racist or religious testament. Which ever, I don't care.

People are to "race" sensitive.


----------



## outlook8

User said:


> Muslims aren't a god-damed race!! Muslims are followers of Islam. Anyone can be Muslim.
> [snapback]1129055[/snapback]​


that is correct...


----------



## K fizzly

how was that racist...


----------



## Jewelz

Somebody give me a reason why I should keep this thread open


----------



## lightning2004

Jewelz said:


> Somebody give me a reason why I should keep this thread open
> [snapback]1129103[/snapback]​


jewlez this should have been closed around the 125th reply..i was suprised to see it still open..


----------



## User

K fizzly said:


> how was that racist...
> [snapback]1129101[/snapback]​


n/m



Jewelz said:


> Somebody give me a reason why I should keep this thread open
> [snapback]1129103[/snapback]​


Lock the son of bitch.


----------



## Jewelz

I hope you guys all had fun ... there were quite a few members who contributed intellegent posts, but ultimately because of a few people, threads like these are almost always destined to turn into sh*t


----------

